# Vomiting and diarrhoea in young kitten, help.



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Before anyone says call the vet I've done it and my partner is on the way there with the kitten but in the meantime I'm terrified and hoped someone had experienced this. 

You might have seen my other post about our newly acquired kitten who is a tiny little thing and possibly younger than we were led to believe. 

She developed diarrhoea today that I initially put down to changing foods but it's progressively got worse, she pooping constantly, without realising it sometimes and it's black like tar. We called the vet who made an appointment and advised us to syringe water in her mouth to keep her hydrated. 

Straight after that she began vomiting foamy white vomit, again continuously and choking while doing it. Rang the vet and my partner rushed her straight down. 

I'm really worried as I know how fast kittens can go downhill and she is so so tiny.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

My partner has just rang and said she started fitting in the cat carrier on the way. I'm so scared we are going to lose her!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has she been wormed?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do hope everything is okay, poor baby  There could be any number of reasons sadly.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Best bet: try to stay calm. Your beautiful little girl's in good hands with your Partner, and on her way to the Vet. I'll certainly say a Prayer for her health and recovery, and undoubtedly everyone else here who believes in the power of Prayer will do likewise. Do please update us when there's something concrete.

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes she's been wormed 2 weeks ago by the breeder, I saw the vet invoice confirming it. No update as yet still waiting for partner to contact me.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

RottieMummy said:


> Yes she's been wormed 2 weeks ago by the breeder, I saw the vet invoice confirming it. No update as yet still waiting for partner to contact me.


Keeping all paws crossed for you xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will keep all paws crossed here for you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Got our fingers and paws crossed for you 
My kitten had diarrhoea how you described(except the colour) but not any of the other things 

She's in the best hands. Try (I know it's easier said than done) to stay calm xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok partner has just phoned. She's ok!! 

The vet thinks she hypoglycaemic, it was the same vet I saw yesterday who thinks she's only around 5 weeks old. 

His opinion is that she isn't weaned yet and while she's been eating her stomach cannot handle it as she was having mums milk as her main diet. 

We've been given a probiotic paste and also some kitten replacement milk. The advice is to mush a small amount of food in the milk and basically go through the weaning process that way using the probiotics to help. 

I'm so relieved it's nothing serious, I've never been so scared!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad she is ok.
You can also mix a small amount of honey into her food to keep her sugar levels up.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Ok partner has just phoned. She's ok!!
> 
> The vet thinks she hypoglycaemic, it was the same vet I saw yesterday who thinks she's only around 5 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Best news of the day ! Give her an hug for each and every one of us here.

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Glad she is ok.
> You can also mix a small amount of honey into her food to keep her sugar levels up.


Thank you I will try that also.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't wait till she's home now I just want to cuddle her!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank god everything's okay!!!!!! sending love xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh poor little mite.
Sending her and you lots of PF's positive healing vibes,hope she is feeling a lot better soon.
At times like this I could happily swing for some of these "so called breeders" the heartache they cause beggars bl**dy belief x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to hear she is OK. Hope she will soon be growing big and strong. xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

How worrying for you to go through but I'm so glad that your little one is ok x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad she's ok

Sending lots of PF healing vibes her way, lots of tender cuddles when she's back home xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww poor little darling. So tiny. Sending lots of love x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone. She's now cuddled up asleep on my knee. We've tried giving her the pro kalin paste but she's not impressed so far. Going to try mixing it with her food instead.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little love, how frightening. Glad she's ok now though. I'd be cautious about giving her honey unless she's having an actual hypo otherwise it will soon just spike & crash her blood sugars.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Awwww poor thing. We really struggled with the pro kolin paste haha, he knew it was in his food so we ended up putting tiny bits on our fingers and opening his mouth.. he HATED it! It did help though  I hope you have better luck! Xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> Awwww poor thing. We really struggled with the pro kolin paste haha, he knew it was in his food so we ended up putting tiny bits on our fingers and opening his mouth.. he HATED it! It did help though  I hope you have better luck! Xxx


Oh joy so I've got a battle ahead! The vet told my partner they like the taste!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Oh joy so I've got a battle ahead! The vet told my partner they like the taste!!!


Some do, I think it depends really! We found the consistency is like dough though... Which wasn't nice! He always spat it out so I would say don't wear your best clothes  I found swaddling him made it a lot easier or my partner holding him and me giving it him... (hopefully she will eat it in her food) Hopefully it will be easy for you and she will love it 

Xx


----------



## Anayababy (Apr 18, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Ok partner has just phoned. She's ok!!
> 
> The vet thinks she hypoglycaemic, it was the same vet I saw yesterday who thinks she's only around 5 weeks old.
> 
> ...


I read ur post and I felt ur pain, got teary eyed. Glad she is ok!

Where did u get her from, how can they sell her at 5 weeks old! That is just cruel!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor little mite! So relieved to read she is OK, bless her!  

Shocking the wee poppet was parted from her mum whilst still so reliant on mum's milk.  Even if the 'breeder' is right about her dates (and the kitten's age) she must have been fully aware the kitten was nowhere near fully weaned and not ready therefore to leave mum. 

Are you intending to contact the breeder and let her know what has happened? Really she should be paying your vet fees, or at least making a contribution.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've contacted the breeder and she's not answered my calls, I also sent a text saying please tell me how old she is and that it could be important for her health as she's not well at all, and no response. It seems she no longer cares now that she's been figured out. I'm so so angry at her! Poor little girl should have stayed with her mum, she was the last to go so I can only imagine how her poor siblings are getting on.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry @RottieMummy - unfortunately this is often how these so-called 'breeders' behave once they have got rid of the kittens.  She is probably worried she might be expected to pay the vet bills (which she should be doing anyway). All they are interested in is making as much cash as possible from the poor kittens.

I am not sure I even believe the kitten's mum has now been neutered (unless you actually saw the neutering scar & patch of shaved fur)? If not, it is possible this is a BYB who is regularly breeding her girl and homing the kittens too young. :Banghead

The RSPCA would be interested in hearing from you as they are trying to crack down on the practice of kittens being homed too young. In some areas of the UK they will go and speak to the breeder and try and educate them. I hope the RSPCA is doing this in your area because if not these awful BYBs will continue to get away with such bad practice and nothing will ever change for the poor cats


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so glad that your kitten is ok now. Sending lots of healing vibes for her.. it makes me so angry that people let kittens go too early. 

Viv xx


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

We had the exact same situation with little Loca who was only 5 weeks rather than the 9 we were led to believe. 

She came on leaps and bounds eventually though (and is now 3!!) but it was scary to begin with as she was so poorly having not been weaned!

If it's any help, we were given the Pro kolin sachets rather than paste and used to mix it in her food. The vet said it was more palatable than the paste. We still keep some as a back up in case of any dodgy tummies and it has never been refused! 

Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

How scary that was for you! Glad she's doing better now, at least.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I'm sorry @RottieMummy - unfortunately this is often how these so-called 'breeders' behave once they have got rid of the kittens.  She is probably worried she might be expected to pay the vet bills (which she should be doing anyway). All they are interested in is making as much cash as possible from the poor kittens.
> 
> I am not sure I even believe the kitten's mum has now been neutered (unless you actually saw the neutering scar & patch of shaved fur)? If not, it is possible this is a BYB who is regularly breeding her girl and homing the kittens too young. :Banghead
> 
> The RSPCA would be interested in hearing from you as they are trying to crack down on the practice of kittens being homed too young. In some areas of the UK they will go and speak to the breeder and try and educate them. I hope the RSPCA is doing this in your area because if not these awful BYBs will continue to get away with such bad practice and nothing will ever change for the poor cats


Yes I saw the patch of fur and scar that mum had been neutered, although another poster suggested she may have had a c-section.

I didn't think the RSPCA would be interested but I will try as I have her full name (definitely real as paid by bank transfer) and address.


----------



## Anayababy (Apr 18, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I've contacted the breeder and she's not answered my calls, I also sent a text saying please tell me how old she is and that it could be important for her health as she's not well at all, and no response. It seems she no longer cares now that she's been figured out. I'm so so angry at her! Poor little girl should have stayed with her mum, she was the last to go so I can only imagine how her poor siblings are getting on.


I don't understand why the woman done this, at least for the first 8 weeks the mum done everything for the kitten that woman didn't need to do anything apart from leave the kitten with mum


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Anayababy said:


> I don't understand why the woman done this, at least for the first 8 weeks the mum done everything for the kitten that woman didn't need to do anything apart from leave the kitten with mum


Money. Kittens start eating and using the litter tray from 3 weeks old, the longer you keep them the more they cost in supplies.

While girls will continue to feed for months kittens do require more than just mum doing everything for the first 8 weeks.

So bybs sell them early, and buyers handed a tiny underage kitten pay good money for them without question, until later.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it just me, or is everyone else getting sick of these evil people being called 'breeders'. Makes my blood boil. :Rage


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm so glad your baby is ok, i can't imagine how scary that was for you, i hate that people think kittens are fine just to leave their mum when they decide,

my youngest cat came to me the day he turned 6 weeks, so a little older than yours but still way too young to leave his mum, we knew how old he was and it wasn't our choice to take him, he was being rehomed that day no matter who took him, we thought he'd be better with us than a stranger who might not have been as good as looking after him as we knew we could be.
Finn is almost 3 now and is a big, healthy boy .

I'm keeping fingers and paws crossed that your baby will be better now she's on the replacement milk, please keep us updated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It really sickens me when you see how these little babies struggle without their Mums. I'm surprised she's got the Mum neutered if its all about money. I hope your little one will pick up soon. xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

How scary. I'm pleased she is doing better now and that you have all the knowledgeable friends on here to help you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope your little girl is feeling better this morning.

She is lucky she has you, as these type of people don't tend to seek vets as it is all about the money.

Theses are the type of people who do make a profit, selling far too young and it is only the kittens who suffer.

My last litter started weaning at 3 weeks old, had a litter of 6 kittens, 4 left for their new homes on time at 13 weeks old, the smaller 2 were not ready until 17 weeks old, can you imagine the food & litter for those extra weeks.

Kittens raised properly and kept for the required time, i don't put an age limit on kittens leaving, minimum age is 13 weeks, but only if they are ready, some are slower and have to stay longer, they do cost so much to ensure they are in top health for new owners, which is why proper caring breeders always lose money on a litter.

Anyway, hope she continues to thrive now and you don't have more vet visits.
You could try Nutriment raw weaning paste, this gets weight on kittens quickly, i wean my 3 week old kittens onto this.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Yes I saw the patch of fur and scar that mum had been neutered, although another poster suggested she may have had a c-section.
> <snip>.


Where was the missing fur?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you she's doing better today, her poos are still soft but not as bad as they were and there has been no vomiting. 

We are now feeding her kitten replacement milk 6 times in 24 hours which she laps from a bowl happily. And then we are offering mashed kitten food mixed with some milk at the same time which she's also eating well. 

She absolutely hates the pro-biotic paste and knows when it's mixed in her food so that hasn't worked. We've been having to basically force it into her mouth and it's really distressing for her. I don't think she's getting the 2 mls twice daily that she should be having as she spits so much out but at least she's getting something. 

My existing cat Lola is coming round to her presence more as well now. We haven't let them directly meet yet but Lola is very curious and no longer hissing at her scent or when seeing her from a distance so hopefully when they meet properly it's positive.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Where was the missing fur?


On her tummy, I also saw the scar. It was the same as a previous cat of mine had when neutered and I believe standard for pointed cats. Lola my existing cat had her scar on her side and that was the same vet so I guess it's a colour thing.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that your struggling with the probiotic  you will get the hang of it! Just remember it is good for her, as much as she may hate it. There's also a pro biotic that is very similar called forti flora that we were told we could use (it's like powder) and you mix it in the kittens food - but it was £20 and you get 30 sashes as a standard which we didn't need so we carried on with the prokolin. 

As long as your getting as much in as you can that's all you can do - it will all help  
Sending luck! Xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> On her tummy, I also saw the scar. It was the same as a previous cat of mine had when neutered and I believe standard for pointed cats. Lola my existing cat had her scar on her side and that was the same vet so I guess it's a colour thing.


Sounds more like a C-section scar, though she might have been spayed at the same time. It's not standard to do midline on pointed cats, some show folks like to, but for most of us we do whatever the vet is most comfortable with.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sounds more like a C-section scar, though she might have been spayed at the same time. It's not standard to do midline on pointed cats, some show folks like to, but for most of us we do whatever the vet is most comfortable with.


See my vet automatically did a midline on my previous Birman and I didn't have a clue that wasn't the normal way until years later when I had a moggy spayed. I guess I'll never know if mum was indeed spayed, but it's clear I was lied to a lot and the evil woman had no consideration for those kittens at all.

She's much much better this evening! Has been ensuring I get absolutely NO uni work done.










And also had a pretty positive meeting with Zeus. He looked rather amused at this tiny thing just walking up to him full of confidence.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, would'ya just look at that teeny little mite next to your dog, LOL!  . 

I'm very pleased to hear the little one is making progress. What a relief! She is in good hands with you.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh goodness I was nearly too frightened to continue reading after the first few posts!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> See my vet automatically did a midline on my previous Birman and I didn't have a clue that wasn't the normal way until years later when I had a moggy spayed. I guess I'll never know if mum was indeed spayed, but it's clear I was lied to a lot and the evil woman had no consideration for those kittens at all.
> 
> She's much much better this evening! Has been ensuring I get absolutely NO uni work done.
> 
> ...


Such a gorgeous photo, I do love rotties :Happy glad to hear she's doing well after the scare.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

He is such a gentle giant!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm so so disgusted! I've just seen a post being shared around Facebook about kitten peddlers who are selling under age and sick kittens and low and behold there is the name of the person who sold me this kitten! I'm going to take this as far as I possibly can, how can someone be so evil!


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Such an adorable photo with your dog, makes her look even tinier tho, hope you get somewhere with it all as it really is shocking, poor little munch, glad she is doing better now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly for the money and not for the kittens.
These type of people do not care about any animals, only lining their pockets.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm gathering all the evidence. I've got her full name, address and phone number. I've got the advert for the kitten saying her age, all the vet reports when we've treated her and the screenshots that I've just seen saying she's known for this. I don't know what I can do to stop her but I plan on contacting anyone I can.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LostSoul said:


> i'm so glad your baby is ok, i can't imagine how scary that was for you, i hate that people think kittens are fine just to leave their mum when they decide,


It's not that they think the kittens are "fine". They don't think that. They don't care that the kittens are not fine. They care about the profit they are making selling infant and sick kittens. If the kitten dies, if the buyer's heart broken, or has to go into debt, who cares? They've got their money.

The problem is, people buy them, people are taken in, and the money rolls in. So they keep doing it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> I'm gathering all the evidence. I've got her full name, address and phone number. I've got the advert for the kitten saying her age, all the vet reports when we've treated her and the screenshots that I've just seen saying she's known for this. I don't know what I can do to stop her but I plan on contacting anyone I can.


Good.

PS Good job on you and your husband getting the tiny baby to the vet in time to save her life xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Had to bath little Kira today as she was covered in poo. Showed just how skinny she is without all the fluff. The vomiting has stopped but the diarrhoea is still horrendous. Hopefully it should start to settle today as she's had a fair few doses of the pro-biotic now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww bless her - it brings a tear to my eye to see what a tiny little scrap she is ! 

If the diarrhoea is still bad she might be better on just the Kitten Replacement milk for a few days, to rest her bowel a bit. I find the bowel often settles better the less it has to deal with.

Probiotics can cause diarrhoea btw. Which one are you using? You need to start with a tiny amount and I am not sure I would give it whilst there is existing diarrhoea. Or are you giving Prokolin (which contains a probiotic as well as a binder)? 

I wouldn't use Fortiflora, it gave one of my cats awful diarrhoea as a kitten (it was to treat pure e-coli overgrowth which she came with from the Rescue).

Main concern with such a little one is dehydration from the chronic diarrhoea. Such young kittens can go downhill quickly if they become dehydrated. (sorry not wanting to worry you ). 

Does the skin on her scruff 'ping' back into place like elastic if you lift it between your forefinger and thumb? And are her gums a nice pink colour and moist, not dry and pale? 

I do hope you can get somebody official to take note when you make a complaint. I would try the RSPCA and if they are not interested try the Head Office of Cats Protection. They're doing educational work in the 'field' these days.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would get a stool sample done from her and check for Giardia and Campbylobacter.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes it's the pro-kalin paste, the vet gave it her because of the sickness and diarrhoea. She's having 2 mls twice a day. Although spits about half out. 

She's also having kitten replacement milk 6 times in 24 hours. 

She dosnt seem dehydrated and the vet checked her gums on Friday and wasn't concerned.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> I would get a stool sample done from her and check for Giardia and Campbylobacter.


I think that's the plan for tomorrow if it hasn't stopped. She has a check up and he said he said to bring a pooled sample.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Sonetimes,the kitten milk can cause ut too, especially if its not goats milk. Hope she feels better soon.x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm becoming more and more worried throughout the day. She's drinking her milk fine but she's just not moving. She's sat on me constantly. If I put her to her milk she drinks then stays there and dosnt move. She won't play. I've put her on her cat tree and she's just say there not even grabbing the mouse. She's awake but so lethargic. She's not had any more diarrhoea since I washed her and no vomiting. Skin bounces back and gums are pink. I'm wondering if it's worth contacting the emergency vet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rub some honey on her gums.

Is she eating? I know you posted she is drinking but food is important as well.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok spoke to the vet. He advised getting her warmed up. She's now on a hot water bottle and I've put honey on her gums. 

No she's not eating at all. She's been taking her kitten milk fine but no interest in food. The vet isn't worried about her eating he said the milk was more important and to introduce kitten gruel slowly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, it is safe to give the honey every hour to keep her from hypoglycemia.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you I will keep doing that.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's not even focussing on anything just say eyes open not moving at all. She won't drink the milk now but she had some around an hour ago. She feels warm.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear what you're going through  I've got my fingers crossed that everything improves for you both. 

There's some horrible people in this world(meaning the people who sold her to you and lied), but I am very thankful you now have her as you're doing everything and more for her to make sure she's well and healthy. She will get there, I just know it. She's a fighter!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

This is her now, there is a hot water bottle under that towel. No movement yet. Her heart rate is 172 BPM.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through, I've been following this all through the thread. I don't have any expert knowledge, but I think if it was me I would want her seen by the vet in her current state of listlessness. It always has to be a damn Sunday or Bank Holiday when you need the emergency care though. I really hope she is OK xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Personally if she was mine i would get her to the vets, have them put her on iv fluids and antibiotics.

She does look very poorly.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

The vet said give her an hour to warm up and see if it helps. Then call back. He has to open the surgery up for us but will do it if no improvement.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine had coronavirus as babies but they were three times her age and bigger to start with. Teddy at one point had constant diarrhoea and vomiting and I had him admitted to an animal hospital with 24 hour care and on a drip, and he bounced back. However he was in a stronger state to start with. I was frantic and sobbing when I left him, so I remember how awful it was.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just looked at your profile page and you are in Cheshire so you might be able to ask about Chestergates which is where Teddy went. There is a specialist there called Ellie Mardell is one of the leaders nationally in the field of feline internal medicine, and I insisted he saw her - she was brilliant.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd take her to the vet. Right now. Don't wait another minute.

It's not your problem if the vet has to open up. He'll get his money. Your kitten needs to be at the vet.

Please. She could be suffering. 

All paws crossed for her.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's just jumped off my knee, most she's moved in hours! 

I'm so worried. If it comes to it I'll obviously take her the vet but I don't have the money to keep doing this and I don't know what to do. Her insurance hasn't kicked in yet and all this will be excluded now anyway. 

It's £100 just to walk in the door of the vets without any treatment today. And I've already paid £120 on Friday. We didn't expect to have these bills, my mother in law has just passed away so we haven't recovered from her funeral bill just yet either. This is why the animals are insured because we don't have hundreds to just pay out. 

I'm giving her another half an hour and then calling the vet back to see her. We won't be able to pay today though but I'm not going to say that till after he's seen her. 

My partner is talking about small claims court to recover these costs but I know there's almost no chance of ever getting it back.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Scrap my last post she's fitting we're going now!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep her bundled as yo go. Hold her on your lap with the hwb. Let your husband drive. Cal the vet on the way.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What a nightmare. The vet may well accept payment at a later date - mine did once over another emergency.

I also wondered about small claims given all the evidence you have. Do you have a free legal advice line through your home insurance or any works package? Of course that will be for down the line, but I would still look at it.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh my god I hope everything's okay. We've had the same problem with costs, Jasper was sold to us too young and in the seven weeks we've had him we've spent over £700 on him (I don't & can't work so it's been hard) we've just finally got confirmation that the next step will be paid for by the insurance - It's £800+ so I know where your coming from  

Fingers crossed everything's okay.

Please let us know xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh God I'm so sorry. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Some vets let you pay in parts? Maybe half now and half at another point? I'm not sure if your vets will - our old one did. Worth asking. I'm praying everything's okay Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  I've got everything crossed she'll be ok x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

The vet isn't answering! We're outside the closed surgery now. I've left a voicemail.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending all the best wishes for your little one,i hope she will be okay xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Is there an emergency number for out of hours calls.
Your vet by law must provide cover.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Is there no emergency number on the answer phone? Where are u and what is the vet and I will Google their website?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for your little one, I hope that the vet has now answered and you're able to get some treatment for her today x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh I really do hope she will pull through this. Make sure you keep her warm, if necessary wait in the car and cuddle her close. I wonder if the bath has tipped her over the edge? I imagine that was very stressful for her. Poor little mite - I could strangle the person who sold her so young


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Faye1995 said:


> Oh my god I hope everything's okay. We've had the same problem with costs, Jasper was sold to us too young and in the seven weeks we've had him we've spent over £700 on him (I don't & can't work so it's been hard) we've just finally got confirmation that the next step will be paid for by the insurance - It's £800+ so I know where your coming from
> 
> Fingers crossed everything's okay.
> 
> Please let us know xxx


@Faye1995 I'm so glad your insurance are paying out (though you have certainly been stung financially as well). It's such a minefield that I'd love to know how many good owners, who have acquired their babies in good faith, have gone through similar. I would like a couple more in a few years but it will either be from a good rescue or a breeder recommended by this site, or not at all. It's so awful when it should be such a happy time.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hopefully the vet is there and you and baby girl are in with him(vet) now. xxxx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Good luck with the vet, thinking of you xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and your beautiful little one. All paws crossed for her xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

He answered in the end. It was he emergency vet mobile number I was ringing but he was on another call. His opinion is we are fighting a losing battle. We have been prescribed electrolytes and need to syringe feed her 5mls every hour for the next 24 hours. He said no food no milk just the electrolyte powder. He does not think she will survive that long. Her heart rate has slowed and her breathing is shallow. We are absolutely heartbroken!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so so so sorry


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no words to express how sorry for you I am that you have been put in this position. But where there's life there's hope, as long as she isn't suffering. Did the vet discuss that with you? He did come in and see her, right? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know what to say, this is awful, I really really hope he is wrong, my heart is hurting so you must be devastated. Thinking of you and hoping for you all


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How horrendous for you. I do hope by some miracle she defies the odds & pulls through x


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Having recently lost a kitten at 4 months I know how much your heart is breaking at the moment. You are doing everything you can for your little one and I'm hoping and praying they pull through. Thinking of you xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes he's seen her. He said she dosnt seem to be in pain. All he could offer is euthenasia we want to try first. He said its fading kitten syndrome and that it's usually inevitable.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm so angry! My partner has just lost her mum after nursing her for 2 weeks, my children lost their nan. We added a kitten to our home as we all needed a bit of happiness and a distraction from how awful things have been lately. Instead here we are potentially losing her instead. I am heartbroken, this is the last thing my partner or children needed. They've been through enough!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Im so sorry 
You're doing everything you can, it's so unfair but you're giving her a fighting chance at living, that's all you can do at the moment. (As much as it's easier said than done, try and stay strong)
I have everything crossed xx

Sending my love xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I wondered about fading kitten but didn't know enough about it to comment. I'm so utterly sorry, how devastating. He didn't suggest putting her on a drip? I don't know what to suggest. I'd offer to come and see that **** breeder with you, but right now I think I'd be arrested for what I'd do to her. I don't believe in karma, but I hope she gets what's coming to her.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Speaking to someone involved in cat rescue the woman has been doing this for 5 years!! I can't even express how angry I am. My son is sat sobbing right now, it's his birthday tomorrow bless him. Why didn't we walk away! We wanted a rescue kitten but there wasn't any and we are not normally impatient but after losing my mother in law we felt everyone needed a happy boost now so we let our heart rule our heads.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, I wondered about fading kitten but didn't know enough about it to comment. I'm so utterly sorry, how devastating. He didn't suggest putting her on a drip? I don't know what to suggest. I'd offer to come and see that **** breeder with you, but right now I think I'd be arrested for what I'd do to her. I don't believe in karma, but I hope she gets what's coming to her.


He gave her an injection under her skin but he said she's not actually dehydrated.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

This is her now. How will I know if she's dying? Should I leave her to die or take her back to be euthanised? I don't know what to do, I wish he'd kept her in really.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I just don't know...am in tears here, your poor family. I think if it were me, and she's in no pain, and they really can't do anymore, then I'd keep her at home, surrounded by love, knowing to her last breath that she had a family who loved her. One of the experienced breeders will likely know more about prognosis though.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am so sorry things have got to this point.

If it were me I would keep her with you, she is used to you now and familiar smells will comfort her, continue with the syringe feeding every hour as advised by the vet and don't give up hope just yet xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I am so very, very sorry it wasn't good news from the vet. Your poor little girl. Big hugs xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd just sit very quietly with her let her feel your warmth and love and let her fall asleep. 
Sleep can be wonderful healer and you just never know and if she slips away then at least it's peaceful. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry.
I did think FKS on the last photo as her face appears to be getting narrower, which is the first signs i see with kittens.

I think you are too far away from me to try and help her, but the offer is there if you need me to.

To be honest, the dying process is not something a soft heart can take, she will snuggle into you, meow a few times then go.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I should have said don't give up on her. She's fought this far.

Whatever happens, this was not your fault. You have done everything you could and more. 

X


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks @catcoonz, I'd hoped you might be around as you are so knowledgeable.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I think she's going.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She looks so skinny, even more than she was!










She barely breathing right now. If I move her she just flops.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

And I've just found out she's done this before! The local cat rescue people know all about her but haven't been able to stop her. She's sold hundreds of poorly kittens too young, her cats are bred back to back and she also poses as a rescue taking pregnant cats in to do this to them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, i know this is so painful for you, what colour are her gums?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> And I've just found out she's done this before! The local cat rescue people know all about her but haven't been able to stop her. She's sold hundreds of poorly kittens too young, her cats are bred back to back and she also poses as a rescue taking pregnant cats in to do this to them.


Oh my god. I could kill the woman. Horrible piece of work :Rage:Rage

I'm so sorry
I don't have any other words


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wrap the towel around her and cuddle her, i hate posting this but she will be gone shortly. xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just keep holding her close. So, so sorry.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

are you still giving her the electrolytes?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Heart breaking  xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's wrapped up. She's just had her second dose of electrolytes and she actually fought me off this so that's positive! Her gums are light pink.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still hoping for her!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Light pink is good, keep the honey going.
Her gums will turn grey shortly.
Please don't get your hopes up with her fighting against you, this is an instinct they do to dye alone. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep her warm, cuddled against you. I know how hard this is and my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

That explains why she keeps trying to jump off me. I thought she was too warm so uncovered her. My dog can sense something I think he's lying on the floor next to me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep the honey going with her, you can offer her some warm food and see what happens.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I swear I'm going to do everything in my power to stop the evil woman doing this again!! I've already reported to the RSPCA who said they will send an inspector I've reported to preloved where she advertises. I've reported to HMRC and DWP as she claims unemployment benefits and I will be reporting to trading standards and her local council tomorrow. I'm not going to let her get away with this!


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh gosh, this is absolutely terrible. 

I'm so so sorry for you & your poor kitten and your children & family...
I feel sick for you & this is heartbreaking to read.

What a disgusting woman, I wish the RSPCA could just go round & take all her animals off her!!!! It's sick!!!! 

I can't believe this goes on, I can't believe people are so heartless. Horrible woman.

I'm so sorry for you all :-(...can only imagine how you feel :-(...

There's always hope though, I don't have any experience of this but all I'd say is keep her on you for warmth & comfort, keep with the fluids & the medication. Is she still purring? Stroke her lots.

Really hope by some miracle that she pulls through

Cannot believe the so called 'breeder'...she doesn't deserve to even be called that! She's not even a loving cat owner by the sound of it. It's utterly disgusting. 

Shame there's not a mum cat with milk somewhere that could feed her or something!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Would that work? Another mum cat taking her on?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Good for you, I was wondering if the local shelters have had issues with her as well, would they have evidence that could be included? If she's advertising herself as a rescue to take in pregnant cats and sell the kittens then that is a matter for the RSPCA, however if she is also registered to take charitable donations as such, then that is a matter for the Charity Commission (I say this because after a recent TV expose a certain North Wales rescue near me is being looked into and it seems stripping it of its charitable status may be the most likely successful option). I'd also be tempted to speak to local press and TV to see if they are interested. You have some heartbreaking photos to go with your story.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, a foster mum would not bring her back at this stage.
If it would, i would have driven my Queen to you.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Does her name begin with L? There was someone doing something like this on pet selling groups in a certain area. Rotten pieces of work profiteering from poor kittens. Miracle vibes for your little girl


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Aww bless you. Honestly I cannot thank you enough for all your help and advice! The vet acted like I was being stupid for wanting to try and said I'm fighting a losing battle. But even if I lose I have to fight! As long as she's not suffering I'll keep trying.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

:-(...sorry didn't mean to get your hopes up.
Just was the first thing that came to my mind :-(...


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Does her name begin with L? There was someone doing something like this on pet selling groups in a certain area. Rotten pieces of work profiteering from poor kittens. Miracle vibes for your little girl


No K and surename either A or R but I'm told she uses various names. She's in Merseyside.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Marmitepepsi said:


> :-(...sorry didn't mean to get your hopes up.
> Just was the first thing that came to my mind :-(...


Don't worry I get my hopes up every time she moves her head from one side to the other. You're only trying to help like everyone else x


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> No K and surename either A or R but I'm told she uses various names. She's in Merseyside.


Same place and i seem to remember her accomplice/another persona having that name. They are utter pieces of ****

I can't believe it's still happening.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am sorry for you , it is breaking my heart just reading the thread so can't even begin to imagine how you feel.

The only comfort I can take is that whatever the outcome the little one will be surrounded by love in her fight x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have nothing to offer other than to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping for a miracle xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the PF vibes in a massive way and praying for a miracle xxxx
Does this vile woman have a facebook page or somewhere online where you can reveal her?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes I've got screenshots of her Facebook page, all the messages and I paid by bank transfer so have her real name but she uses a fake one normally I'm told.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/01/2...g-kittens-as-bait-for-liverpool-dog-fighters/

I personally think the dog bait thing was a lie said to wind up the people who were onto them but it just shows what they are like


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't know if I'm allowed to put her name or if it will prevent her being prosecuted or anything?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Her name is on that link!! Sick bitch!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to put her name or if it will prevent her being prosecuted or anything?


I wouldn't post it here hun, just to be on the safe side. I was just wondering if you can post on her facebook page x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to put her name or if it will prevent her being prosecuted or anything?


No, you can't in the public forum. The mods will remove it anyway, for liability reasons. Private message or facebook -go ahead.

Thanks for keeping us updated on the baby. What's her name?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't think so. I can't believe how well known she is for this and yet I only found all this out afterwards. I wish I'd seen something before. More needs to be done to stop this kind of thing! Her name is Kira, she sleeping at the moment.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just read through this, its heartbreaking and I'm so so sorry things have deteriorated so quickly. I'm praying for a miracle. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have just read that poor Kira has taken a turn for the worst. I am in tears here. I am praying that she pulls through. Sending lots of healing and positive vibes to you for your precious girl. 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm another who has just read this thread and is hoping for a miracle for little Kira.xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry you are going through this. I have no words for what that woman has been doing. Poor little Kira, at least she's known love with you. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

No change so far. We are keeping up the electrolytes every hour and honey on her gums every half an hour. Praying for a miracle! The vet said she probably won't survive the night.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I can hardly breathe, for wanting my prayers and love to help save her. 

Mine, along with everyone else's going out to strengthen all the love and care and effort you are pouring into little Kira. xxxxxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> No change so far. We are keeping up the electrolytes every hour and honey on her gums every half an hour. Praying for a miracle! The vet said she probably won't survive the night.


I'm glad you aren't letting those negative words stop you from trying. I would try to forget that for now. You know. You're as prepared as you can be.

Kira needs just your positive thoughts. xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no, poor little love, sending prayers and strength that she pulls through. Come on darling Kira xx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I can hardly breathe, for wanting my prayers and love to help save her.
> 
> Mine, along with everyone else's going out to strengthen all the love and care and effort you are pouring into little Kira.


My Prayers as well go out to Kira, sweet beautiful girl. Please don't give up on her; Love conquers so very much in Life - she may yet have a surprise in store for the vet.

.

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> My Prayers as well go out to Kira, sweet beautiful girl. Please don't give up on her; Love conquers so very much in Life - she may yet have a surprise in store for the vet.
> 
> .
> 
> .


Very well said. Beautifully said, in fact. x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not religious but have said a prayer to my Basil at the bridge, to look over kira, sounds silly but I did so when Luna was critically ill ￼

Love to you and your family xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope she proves him wrong! I told the vet I'm not willing to give up and as long as she isn't in pain I will keep tying. Me and my partner have already agreed to take shifts overnight sitting with her.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Best wishes, little Kira. Thanks for doing all you can for her RottieMummy.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

keep doing what you are doing, we are all willing Kira on!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Wishing you and little Kira lots of love and light, praying for a miracle.xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just read through this. Heartbreaking. Sending lots of love and hoping for a miracle too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All paws crossed here, keep fighting Kira. xx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Heartbreaking! Sending huge virtual hugs & positive vibes. XXXXX


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

This is so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. Keeping everything crossed for her x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bloody hell I've just caught up.

I'm so, so sorry for what this woman has done to Kira and your family. Bless you for trying your hardest for her. 

Is she still warm? The subcutaneous fluids can sometimes drop the temperature so do make sure she's still staying warm xxxx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't really venture into Cat Chat, but something drew me here and I couldn't read and run. 

I'm so incredibly sorry for all that you're going through. You are an incredibly strong person to be able to keep pushing on and having so much faith.

I hope the terrible BYB gets what's coming to her!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel on my knee. She's been here hours now so yes staying warm. We are continuing with both the electrolytes and honey. She's certainly fighting! Every now and again she becomes more alert, has a little walk around on my knee or tries to eat my finger playfully and then goes back to how she was. It's something though and it's the most progress we've seen tonight. We will keep going all night and I'll update if their is any change. Thank you all so much! If only Kira could understand how many people are rooting for her right now!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

we are here for you too rottiemummy, even those of us who have no practical experience to offer you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think everybody feels useless at the moment but pf vibes is good.


----------



## Odin_cat (Mar 14, 2017)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Keeping my fingers crossed for your fur baby.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont know what to say, nothing will help or make you feel better but I am thinking of you.

I am so so sorry this has happened to you and fuming at the vile people who view animals as a commodity. 

You could not have done anything more for little Kira. If she goes take comfort from the fact she was surrounded by so much love, safe, warm and free from pain.

My heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> If only Kira could understand how many people are rooting for her right now!


Silly as this might sound, they _do_ know, and the understanding that they're safe and Loved makes a world of difference.

I've had three kittens simply, "written off," by veterinarians over the years who'd said they simply _couldn't_ survive. All three _did_ survive, and two are with me still - Lance at age twenty, and the tiny Puff at age twelve. The third, Mister Cat, who passed many years ago, crossed nineteen years before he grew tired of the world.

If you believe in them - and Love them - they'll believe in you as well.

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Guess who's up and about!!!

She jumped off my knee and started walking around. The honey is working miracles even if just for 5 minutes here and there.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Thank you for sharing right away! (I MUST remember to breathe when opening this thread!)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308008
> Guess who's up and about!!!
> 
> She jumped off my knee and started walking around. The honey is working miracles even if just for 5 minutes here and there.


A wonderful sign; good for her! Just please don't allow her to wear herself out. If she'll take a bit of food now and again, better still - and never, _never_ give up.

.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Must......breathe! Everything crossed xxxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> A wonderful sign; good for her! Just please don't allow her to wear herself out. If she'll take a bit of food now and again, better still - and never, _never_ give up.
> 
> .


Don't worry I won't. She had to come back up as it was time for electrolyte mixture anyway so she's back on my knee looking rather annoyed at me.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just read through the entire thread, what a horrible piece of 'work' this woman is.

All of us here are keeping fingers & paws crossed for little Kira @RottieMummy xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending little Kira lots of PF healing vibes her way
Everything crossed, fingers & paws xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Wonderful to see her on all four paws, thinking of you and hoping for a little miracle


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad the honey is working, keep it up.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Please remember, I don't care what anyone says... Miracles Do Happen!!!

Our very first house cat, was a kitten that took kitten flu very young. The vet's could do nothing and told us she would be dead by the morning... My Mum tried homeopathic remedies on her as we had nothing to lose. She lived to a very ripe old age and became a house cat after that!

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.... Your story made me cry for this poor wee mite, and made me want to throttle the person that sold her to you!!!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's doing so well. She's still very weak and her good moments are few and far between but earlier she was having none. She's just gone to the litter tray, earlier she was simply pooing down her legs wherever she was. This seems to be working!










Never thought I'd be so happy to see a cat using a litter tray, never mind photographing it in celebration!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful photo. x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I feel gutted I have to go to bed right now and can't support you and Kira through the night. However I'm hopeful for positive news in the morning, you are doing a great job hun xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

amazing, hoping she continues to improve


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Don't worry at all, go to bed and hopefully you'll wake to a positive update! My partner is going bed now and then swapping with me in a few hours.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I shall keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Don't worry at all, go to bed and hopefully you'll wake to a positive update! My partner is going bed now and then swapping with me in a few hours.


I'm in the US so I would appreciate an update now and then for a few hours, if you feel inclined. I'll be shutting down around 8 pm (1 am overthere) xx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

this is looking really hopeful!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm off to bed, but I'm an insomniac so if I get restless during the night I'll try & get up & check in, & hope for her continued improvement xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in UK, but will also be up until around 1pm.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I'm in UK, but will also be up until around 1pm.


Same here - (1am)


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

I am in the UK too, but doubt i will get to sleep before 2 or 3 am


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah this is so good to see! She is very lucky to have you looking after her and doing everything you can. Haven't been able to stop thinking about little Kira so thanks for keeping us updated xx


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Miricles 'DO' happen...

Keep her close, kiss, love & stroke her to your hearts content!

Just to say too, you're doing a wonderful job! She's very lucky to have fallen into your hands...

Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm off to bed now as well, sending heaps of positive vibes for this little girl x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

lorilu said:


> I'm in the US so I would appreciate an update now and then for a few hours, if you feel inclined. I'll be shutting down around 8 pm (1 am overthere) xx


Not a problem I will continue to update as there is something to say for those not U.K. members and insomniacs.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Could the milk have been giving her the diaorreah? 
I hope she continues to improve xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What a blessed little cat she is to inspire so much love and support.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This is such good news. I've kept looking in at this thread hoping she'd turn a corner. She's a little fighter just try and keep her calm and quiet, maybe keep the lights low to encourage her to rest.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

One last check in before I head to bed, and pleased she's still fighting and not wanting to jinx it.

Good luck for tonight xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Checking in before bed and wishing little kira all the love and positive vibes to keep fighting xx

I truly hope to wake up to good/positive news, sending hugs x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have said a prayer for darling Kira and hope that all the love being sent to her by everyone will find her a stronger little girl in the morning. First thing I shall do is look here for good news for you all @RottieMummy though I'll probably be up in the night too. I believe in miracles. xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> Don't worry at all, go to bed and hopefully you'll wake to a positive update! My partner is going bed now and then swapping with me in a few hours.


Really pleased that she has been showing some improvement, she is lucky to have found such a loving, caring home. Whatever happens you couldn't have done more for her. Hopefully she will fight through and be stronger tomorrow.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Not much of an update as there has been no change. She fighting me off with the syringing but other than that she's very lifeless. My older cat has had some diarrhoea so I'm worried whatever Kira has may have spread but so far it's been an isolated incident. When we go the vets in the morning I'll be asking for antibiotics for them both anyway as a precaution.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have her gums changed at all.
Maybe take a stool sample tomorrow and see if the vet could have a quick look under the microscope, if it is Giardia, which i think is very likely, they will be able to tell you.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

No her gums are still light pink, no change. He has asked me to take a pooled sample tomorrow so I've been doing that anyway. They wanted 3 days. I assume that's to send off. Should I take a separate one to look at under the microscope?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's currently purring, she must be feeling better!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Kira's gums are still pink.
The vet can take a tiny amount out the sample pot, so no need for 2.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh I love to hear them purr, always reassuring!
Oh I'm hoping & praying that little Kira is a little miracle kitty! X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good night and sweet dreams precious little Kira. See you in the morning with your tired mum and dad. xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Very tired haha! I'm praying there is an improvement tomorrow. I've got a pre-op that I cannot miss and my op is in 4 days. I don't know what to do as I can't leave her if she's still like this.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Very tired haha! I'm praying there is an improvement tomorrow. I've got a pre-op that I cannot miss and my op is in 4 days. I don't know what to do as I can't leave her if she's still like this.


Take it one day at a time.

Clearly she's still hanging in there, which is surely the best of signs right now. Has she slept in your lap at all? Here's yet another Prayer for Kira. Get stronger, brave Heart.

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's been in my lap all night. In fact all day and all night lol. Except when I go the toilet and then she's in my partners lap. 

Her vets appointment is 10 am and my pre-op 11.15 am. My lovely mum (who actually dosnt like cats) has agreed to come with me so I can take her with me in the car, do her syringe before I go in and then after I come out so that's all covered at least. Not ideal her having a car journey but it's better than being alone and missing her treatment. 

The evil woman who sold her me is currently messaging me threats. Said she would have paid all the vet bills if only I hadn't reported her. It's laughable! I've been in contact with so many people who have had kittens from her, sadly the majority haven't made it. I've also heard from people that have given her kittens or pregnant cats after she posed as a rescue!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Block her! She is the last thing you need at the moment...

And as for paying vet's fees, in my opinion, there is no chance she would actually have done that....


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I have blocked her don't worry! I know she would never have paid them, there's another lady who's been waiting a year with promises of payment. Her kitten sadly died. I'll be filing a small claims case once I've got a total for all the bills and she's become stronger. I'm not wasting my time on her she knows what she's done and she's just annoyed that I'm not falling for her false apologies and claims of genuine mistake in how old she is.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has she been given any antibiotics or vitamin injections? 

Cats purr when in pain as well and sadly they often perk up before crashing down again.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

No antibiotics no. She has pro-kalin probiotics, electrolytes and also honey to maintain her sugar levels. She had a fluid put under her skin earlier also. 

She's just pooed again and it's white! I've never seen this before! It's more solid than it was but the change in colour has concerned me. Just about to google.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Google says white poo is an emergency and there is a risk of death. Just left a voicemail for the pit of hours vet again. I don't know what he will do seeing as he already said she won't make the night but she's perked up loads! She's using the litter tray, she's alert, she's walking, she's fighting me off when I give her meds. She's made so so much progress and she wasn't expected to last this long so she's fighting clearly!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> No antibiotics no. She has pro-kalin probiotics, electrolytes and also honey to maintain her sugar levels. She had a fluid put under her skin earlier also.
> 
> She's just pooed again and it's white! I've never seen this before! It's more solid than it was but the change in colour has concerned me. Just about to google.


In very young kittens, it's a symptom of malabsorption or of the inability to digest the milk; it's an indication that the milk isn't being properly assimilated into her system. The cause can be digestive or it can simply be that she's taken too much milk, and hasn't the capacity to digest that quantity - in this case, most probably the latter. Do your best to keep her blood sugar up; maintain the honey regimen as best you can.

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> In very young kittens, it's a symptom of malabsorption or of the inability to digest the milk; it's an indication that the milk isn't being properly assimilated into her system. The cause can be digestive or it can simply be that she's taken too much milk, and hasn't the capacity to digest that quantity - in this case, most probably the latter. Do your best to keep her blood sugar up; maintain the honey regimen as best you can.
> 
> .


She's not having milk. She hasn't had any since around 3pm.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry went back a few pages and didn't notice, is she eating? Being syringe fed AD or similar every few hours?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry was on the phone to the vets. She hasn't eaten food or milk in 12 hours. The vet said stop all food and milk now. I have offered her a bit of food and she's not interested. She's having electrolyte powder, 5 MLS every hour and also honey on her gums every half an hour. 

She's perked up loads but very weak still. Her diarrhoea is now white. The vet said it's irrelevant, we panicked as google says it's an emergency he said its not. 

I asked about antibiotics on the phone and he said its viral. She has a follow up appointment tomorrow at 10am. The vet was amazed she's still alive when I just spoke to him. He's the same one who saw her today.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh she's also having 2 MLS of pro-Kalin twice a day, forgot that.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Off to sleep now. My partner is taking over for a few hours. I'll update once I'm awake.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

If the vet is telling you this is viral I wonder if it is possibly panlukopenia. I have seen this in rescue kittens and it not only dehydrates kittens super fast, but causes lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea and refusal to eat. The electrolytes are very important and many vets will prescribe some antibiotics in case of a secondary infection. If your kitten was not vaccinated this is very possible.

I wish you had access to Kitty Distempaid. It has saved many kittens lives whether they had panlukopenia (distemper) or not. It stops diarrhea, vomiting, settles the stomach, fights viral infections and gets kittens eating again. I have used this over and over with rescue kittens and pulled most through. Not sure if it is available in the UK though. 

I sure hope and pray little Kira makes it and the awful "breeder" is shut down.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for updating @RottieMummy I hope you get to have some rest.

Keep fighting dear Kira xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have been praying for the little one half the night. Hoping for a more positive day, I know you won't give up bless you, you're going through so much. xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Would it not be a possibility to leave her at the vets while you're at the hospital?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope and pray Kira made it through the night. Surely the vet will keep her in? xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I hope and pray Kira made it through the night. Surely the vet will keep her in? xx


I think she is better off at home unless she needs a drip


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh gosh I've only just seen this thread, sat here at work trying not to cry! I really hope she pulls through, lots of vibes from me and Neville. She's so tiny bless her  x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think she is better off at home unless she needs a drip


Could the vet give the electrolytes through a drip? x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This is one of the saddest threads I've read. Some BYBs don't deserve to exist. Horrible people.

Thinking of you all x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning. I have just looked into see how Kira is doing. I am still praying for her. She is a little fighter bless her heart. 
Lots more PF vibes coming your way for your precious girl.

Viv xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just checking in before work and letting you know we are thinking of you. If that evil cow is threatening you because you reported her to the authorities then I would report her to the police, or at least get it logged. Surely it would be witness intimidation? Keep all the threatening messages. 

Will be back online later, but sending all good vibes possible xxxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Could the vet give the electrolytes through a drip? x


Possibly, but why do that if they are being given effectively at home? Any animal this size has tiny veins, getting a needle in is difficult and quite possibly painful plus the needle can move so the fluid goes into the tissues not the blood vessel.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If Kira was mine, i would continue the treatment at home where she knows love.
Hopefully, she is stronger this morning and can try food.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I have been reading this thread all night. Sending all healing vibes to Kira.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know I'm still keeping everything crossed here for little Kira xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping everything is still going well with the wee'un xx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Stilk thinking about Kira ans sending positive thoughts. Hope it goes ok at the vets x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Quick update as I know you're all waiting. She's alive!!!! Just left the vets in the way to hospital for me will update properly soon.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Quick update as I know you're all waiting. She's alive!!!! Just left the vets in the way to hospital for me will update properly soon.


Ahh thank goodness. Go Kira! I didn't want to open up the thread in case it was bad news. Hope your appt goes well too, what a stressful time for you. Thanks for taking the time to let eveyone know x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just caught up with the thread as have been away for the weekend. 

Hoping and praying she will make it - she's certainly fighting.

Sending lots of positive wishes her way and thinking of you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just starting my day....can watch updates for the next 2 hours then have to go to work. Kira is on my mind every minute. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you @RottieMummy for the update sending more positive vibes to your little fighter,hope your hospital visit goes okay x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Quick update as I know you're all waiting. She's alive!!!! Just left the vets in the way to hospital for me will update properly soon.


Oh I am all teary eyed, what a little trooper she is, & you've done so well with her.

Keep fighting Kira!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Quick update as I know you're all waiting. She's alive!!!! Just left the vets in the way to hospital for me will update properly soon.


Good news! BTW best place to keep her warm in my view is on your chest - Kangaroo Care for kittens.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Hoping she keeps on fighting, i need to nap now so will check in once i wake (maggi thinks nighttime is playtime)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bless her little heart, she is fighting so hard!! Come on little one, keep going xx

Well done @RottieMummy, big hugs to you I expect you are exhausted x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my word. Just read through this. Heart breaking, come on little one, so many loving vibes sending your way. I wish I was there to offer a hand!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep fighting little Kira! Sending positive vibes for her as well as virtual hugs for @RottieMummy . You truly are her guardian angel.xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so nerve wracking. Glad she is still fighting. Hope all goes well for you too @RottieMummy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Another sending get well thoughts . Your doing such a grand job. Xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your problems @RottieMummy im in the middle of a house move and have only just saw this thread



RottieMummy said:


> Aww bless you. Honestly I cannot thank you enough for all your help and advice! The vet acted like I was being stupid for wanting to try and said I'm fighting a losing battle. But even if I lose I have to fight! As long as she's not suffering I'll keep trying.


A vet wanted to put our cat down once and heatedly argued with my mum who insisted that he was coming home regardless - even if he was going to die she wanted it to be at home not in a horrible vets office surrounded by howling dogs. Much to everyone surprise he made it through the night at home and that cat went on to live a happy, lazy, ever fatter life for another 10 years....


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

First chance to check in, and pleased to see that she made it through the night!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm back home now, what a busy morning it's been! 

So she made it through the night between me and my partner and has perked up. She's still not herself but she's alert. No more vomiting but the diarrhoea continues and is now brown with streaks of blood. 

She went to see the vet this morning, a new one, who looked so upset at her story and what she has been though. She's said if she was older than the plan would be to admit and administer IV fluids, however she weighed in today at 360 grams. 

They said putting a drip in would be virtually impossible. Her temperature was normal, she's dehydrated but not as much as she was and her heart rate was normal. The vet agrees with the previous vet that it's a viral infection and not a bacteria and that her young age has contributed to it. 

We've been given hills restorative food to try her on, she's not interested so far though and the vet also suggested getting some strong smelling foods such as salmon etc. She said to continue with the electrolytes also. We've got to continue hourly until it's been 24 hours and then if she remains alert to reduce to 2 hourly and try and encourage kitten replacement milk and food. She's also given us a kitten bottle to use to make it easier to get it into her. Not tried it yet. 

The vet also was aware of the evil woman we got her from. Apparently she is well known in Liverpool and so is now advertising in surrounding areas instead. She's got another client going through the same thing with a kitten from her and asked permission to pass my details over as the other lady had her kitten delivered and so dosnt know her address to report. The vet also gave me the name of the RSPCA inspector working on her case, apparently they've been trying to stop her for years but there has never been enough evidence and kitten buyers back down when threatened. She's going to prepare a report listing Kira's problems and the fact that her young age has caused this. 

Kira's a little fighter! She's already proved the vets wrong and she just needs to keep fighting now.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Glad she's still fighting! Go you! Hope you are able to take the time you need to take care of yourself too, as you can't pour from an empty cup. Take up any offers of help you get, and if necessary ask the vets for help - they may have a vet nurse willing to earn a little extra doing a shift at your house, if necessary. 

When this is all over, please do keep up the fight to get this evil woman taken to justice. If she continues to threaten you, take it straight to the police, and record everything, including screen shots of messages etc as stuff can be deleted.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh my gosh, 360g is the same as my 2 week old kittens ...poor little thing.

However, WOW, to her still fighting & showing such positive signs.

Keep checking this thread every time I touch my phone! Yes, definitely look after youreself too! I used to work on the airlines & in training we were told that if the oxygen masks come down you have to 'fit your own first'...even before your children, first insticnt would be to fit theirs BUT without you, they would not get very far. I use that in life (try to-easier said than done with children & animals) but I always have that in my mind. So, do take offers of help & if you all have to live off easy quick meals for a week or so then so be it.

You're doing an amazing job!
X


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

When I had poorly orphaned kittens to rear, from a charity, they were started off on electrolytes to give their systems a rest, rehydrate, and stabilise the situation.

Depending upon how they fared over the initial hours, at some point I added a known small amount of prepared Cimicat (or equivalent kitten milk replacement) into a known amount of electrolyte solution to make up a new solution that was 80% electrolyte and 20% milk. This was syringe fed as usual, the aim was to lessen the shock to the digestive system, and avoid it having to cope with full concentration kitten milk from the outset. The percentage of kitten milk was then slowly increased over time, until they were on 100% kitten milk.

If you think an electrolyte/milk solution may be beneficial, please ring your vet and get their opinion. 

I must add that I never had to use it in a kitten so desperately ill as your poor soul. And of course it is a balancing act between time on electrolytes and the need for nutrition. However it may be a way of starting to get a little milk into her, without full concentration milk hitting her digestive system straightaway.

She will have little ability to regulate her own temperature, so just in case you were unaware, be very careful of both hyperthermia and hypothermia... hot water bottles must not be too hot. Kitten to skin, down chest/cleavage, can work very well too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Even though she is so small she can be given fluid under her skin by the vet, which should be warmed. It deals very quickly with dehydration, if the kitten pees on the way back from the vets that's a good sign. Being dehydrated certainly made me feel very ill, it might be the same with kittens. I've never had the sort of problems you have, but have had D&V when kittens weaning has coincided with mum calling and have sometimes been taking them twice a day for fluids.

Ask the vet if you can syringe feed her the AD which is what I assume the hills food is. You can mush it up with the electrolyte solution so it's soft enough to draw up into a small syringe (10ml is fine) and try her on that, just a small amount every 2-3 hours.

No convinced about the bottle, I've always used a syringe which MUST be pointed across the mouth not down the throat incase it jumps. A kitten with a good suck can suck down a syringe of milk, and the nurse at my vets reckons the green 'cones' that come with the dog Bordetella nasal vaccine are very good for feeding kittens. They fit a standard syringe.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's being kept warm against me. We were using a hot water bottle yesterday but she didn't like it and kept jumping off. 

She had fluids under her skin yesterday and also this morning. She hasn't weed since Friday but she's got very watery poo still. 

I'll speak to the vet now about reintroducing milk with the electrolytes.


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> You can mush it up with the electrolyte solution


Ditto.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

And just to show the difference here she is now. Sitting up and alert.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I was dreading checking on this thread but so pleased she continues to fight. I know she isn't out of the woods yet and still looks so tiny but with the love and support you are giving she has the best chance of life. I am pleased the vet is supporting you not just it looking after Kira but in trying stop this happening again. 

Tipsy sends her healing head bumps too, a lot more gentle than normal though x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks well, bright & alert, clear eyes & clean nose. You are doing a good job, let's hope reintroducing food goes well.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

She's such a beautiful kitty, and I'll keep her in my Prayers. Has the vet offered any diagnosis as to which virus is suspected?

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I've just caught up with your thread and with heart-in-mouth read of the heartbreaking events of the last 24 hours. Poor dear little Kira, bless her.

I am thrilled she is looking brighter!  Sending the sweet little mite many, many good vibes for her recovery. xx

Thinking of you @RottieMummy x.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Keep on fighting little Kira!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

just popping in quickly to say well done, you have all made it through a difficult night !


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's making so much progress. After speaking to the vet we are bow giving her 1 ml kitten replacement milk mixed with 4 MLS electrolytes every hour. If she tolerates that which she has for the first feed then we are to up it to 2 MLS milk with 3 MLS electrolytes and so on. She's not been interested in food at all yet but at least she's now getting some nutrition. Fingers crossed we are over the worst of it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I must say she looks a lot lot better than she did yesterday. Lets hope now this is the road to recovery for the poor little mite.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I think she's looking better today too, her head is up today rather than drooped as it was yesterday, the eyes are looking brighter too. I do hope she continues to improve, she's such a sweet little thing.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

She's a beautiful little trooper, wishing you all the best with the feeding and hope she continues to improve x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Aww bless her  Keep up the good work, it's obviously helping the little one! 

I do so hope that she continues to improve xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

We've had a breakthrough!!! We are only giving her tiny amounts but often as to not overwhelm her system. She's tollerated the milk being mixed with her electrolytes so far which is great so fingers crossed she tollerates this too!


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow she seems to.be getting stronger, fingers crossed for her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh bless her :Cat


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Wonderful news!
My whole family knows about your lovely Kira & we're all rooting for her & im updating them all! 
Everyone's over the moon at Kira eating a little!
X


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Lovely to see her looking brighter today. :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@RottieMummy I've just read the whole thread my goodness I so admire your courage, love and determination! I feel sweet little Kira will make it! I've shed quite a few tears reading her story. Please let her recover. Sending love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Come on Kira, you can do it!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oooh that's a fabulous picture . She's a fighter . What a little treasure . Keep at it mum your doing great x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I was dreading logging on this morning, but little Kira has proved to be a trouper! Keep up the good work Kira, and your staff, who have shown tremendous dedication!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my word what a horrid time for you all! I'm so glad little one has picked up today. I'm sending a truckload of positive vibes for her.
What a lucky little girl she is to have slaves prepared to fight so hard for her.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

:Jawdrop Fantastic!!!!! Clever Kira xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and catching up! What an eventful day you have both had! 
So very very pleased to see how much better Kira looks today. Fingers crossed she has turned a corner and will continue to improve. You've done a really great job hun xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is really fantastic and made my evening....nay, my day


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308114
> 
> 
> We've had a breakthrough!!! We are only giving her tiny amounts but often as to not overwhelm her system. She's tollerated the milk being mixed with her electrolytes so far which is great so fingers crossed she tollerates this too!


Frantic all morning at work not knowing what was going on! So glad to see the updates! (home for lunch now) I would recommend mashing the food into a pate so she doesn't have to work too hard to eat it. She needs all her energy for gaining weight now.

Well done on keeping her going!

Back to work for another long span of no news! lol


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Come on little one! Xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What fantastic news! :Cat

Little and often sounds like a good plan. How is her diarrhoea now?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Diarrhoea is still pretty much the same, very watery and blood streaked. No better no worse. I will mash the food to make it easier. She's had 3-4 mouthfuls this afternoon and taking her kitten milk and electrolytes well. The vet has said we can go to 2 hourly now and increase the volume and see how she gets on with that.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

In my opinion, giving the vet's response last night and how ill she was... Kira is already a wee miracle! I know she's not out of the woods yet, but a lot of love and prayers and good wishes hopefully will bring her and you, a healthy happy kitten for years to come.

Keep up the good fight all of you! xxx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

All sounding good, hope the poo sorts itself out soon tho, glad she is still fighting and looking so much better, hope you arent too worn out, make sure you get enough sleep if you can.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Michebe said:


> All sounding good, hope the poo sorts itself out soon tho, glad she is still fighting and looking so much better, hope you arent too worn out, make sure you get enough sleep if you can.


What's sleep again?? Lol

I slept from 4-8 last night but then today has been vets, hospital and my sons birthday. Absolutely exhausted now. My partner is taking the first shift and I'm having the second. Now that she's on 2 hourly fluids I should get more sleep however. I don't know yet how long we continue this but I assume until the diarrhoea has stopped and she tolerating food. Hopefully she will continue.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I'm so pleased she's looking so much better you've done a brilliant job. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Every hour that passes and every small sign of improvement is simply amazing. 
Willing her on with all the positive wishes I can possibly send.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Does anyone know is there anything I can put on her bum? It's so so sore and red and has been bleeding on and off throughout the afternoon. I've got sudocrem but no idea if it's safe bearing in mind she might lick it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm off to bed as got work in the morning, will try & get on tomorrow evening to check she's OK.

Can't help with the Sudocrem question I'm afraid.

Take care xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know. I would suggest Vaseline or olive oil but don't know if this might make her dire rear worse!
I'm sure that someone more knowledgeable will be able to help @catcoonz @chillminx might be able to advise xx


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Coconut oil maybe?
Depends if coconuts are ok for cats?

Ah you've done so well, little Kira has become part of all our thoughts over the past 24 plus hours. Little trooper. I know it's still early days but considering yesterday looked bleak, then each little positive sign is a good one! 

Is she still on your laps or walking more? X


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, this thread is a roller coaster,  so hoping she makes it. Come on Kira xxx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Marmitepepsi said:


> Coconut oil maybe?


I would not use coconut oil, if she licks it it can make her runny tummy worse x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm sure the vet told us to use susocrem - as he had bad diarrhoea & we had to wipe him so he became sore. we did use it and jasper just wiped his bum on everything as soon as we put it on hahah so we had white marks everywhere  we used the tiniest tiniest bit - I'd check with your vet though before using anything to be on the safe side xxx

Edit: jasper doesn't clean himself though so that wasn't a worry for us... so i would check with your vet before xx


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh sorry, was trying to think of natural things...I'm sure the experienced breeders will have some advice x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ceiling Kitty may know what to suggest


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I can't ring the out of hours just ti ask about sudocrem don't think he will be impressed and it's a mobile number and he's at home rather than the surgery out of hours. I've had to wipe her loads as it's down her legs and tail and I'm trying to avoid having to wash her so she's become really sore plus she's pooping loads and loads. She's walking around now, she spends most of the day on me but has a 5 minute walk around here and there, not playing yet. She jumps off for the litter tray and before she was investigating her empty food bowl clearly telling me what she wants so it's all positive!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Give me a second and I can check with a vet friend of mine for you....

I have sent her a pm but she's not on at the moment... If I get a reply, I'll let you know.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you can get some hibiscrub you can wash her with this and cotton wool. As for sudocrem I think a tiny amount on her bottom would be fine but I cant say for 100%


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Is she on probiotics?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've got hibiscrub in but trying to avoid getting her wet as I'm not sure if that's what set her back yesterday. Obviously if she ends up covered I'll have to but giving her a little wipe is working so far .


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Is she on probiotics?


Yes pro-kolin paste


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Try to pat rather than wipe, it's not as effective but will rub her skin less. There are also skin protection products for incontinent people which might help, i can't remember what but someone with a cat with that sort of problem mentioned them in a thread a few months bavk


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder if fortiflora sprinkled on her food would help?


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

I have used sudocreme on rabbits and dogs without issue. 
Aww poor baby hopefully this bug will be gone soon x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I think I would just keep her clean with wipes as much as you can, when she is stronger you could try washing her again


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Wow, I've just read the whole thread and my heart broke for you and Kira! She is so lucky to have you and I'm hoping and praying she survives *big hugs*


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

what about something like this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00J69NSHI/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_01_02_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

it doesn't sting according to the reviews and you could just give her a quick spray now and again


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Does anyone know is there anything I can put on her bum? It's so so sore and red and has been bleeding on and off throughout the afternoon. I've got sudocrem but no idea if it's safe bearing in mind she might lick it.


This was being used for a cat with urine scalds. I actually bought some, based on what I had read in that thread (don't remember the thread or I would link to it) but I did purchase some. Haven't used it yet. You could run it by the vet as for safety.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFZ504G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

(USA link, you of course would buy it from Amazon UK)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Elaine b37 said:


> what about something like this:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00J69NSHI/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_01_02_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> it doesn't sting according to the reviews and you could just give her a quick spray now and again


Great minds think alike!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

That's great thanks! Have ordered so it arrives tomorrow and will check with the vet in the morning


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

apparently you can use hibiscrub on giraffes! anyone have a giraffe in their garden?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I have used sudocreme on sores and wounds on my cats with my vets agreement. I think it is recommended that they don't lick it as it won't help with dodgy tums. I generally put a light smear on.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/will-urine-scalds-ever-heal.437744/page-5#post-1064774217
Flamazine reccommended on here. Dos she actually groom herself ?


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Such fantastic news that Kira is keeping going with your fantastic care. What a day you've had. Her little face looking so much better was so lovely to see! Hoping that your little miracle carries on improving tomorrow x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful to see Kira looking better today.

Vets sell a cream called Vet Gold, which is very good.

You can use sudacrem, but if she licks it and is sick, it may set her back.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Wonderful to see Kira looking better today.
> 
> Vets sell a cream called Vet Gold, which is very good.
> 
> You can use sudacrem, but if she licks it and is sick, it may set her back.


Thank you I want to avoid setting her back she's doing so well. I'll ask the vet for that in the morning.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Some photos to show the lovely surprise I came back to after popping out the room for a few minutes. I really feel we are over the worst!! Just need to settle this diarrhoea and let her poor bum recover. She keep dragging her bum across the floor after using the litter tray. She has been wormed so I wondered if it was because the floor is cool and it's sore?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow! It's marvellous!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a lovely sight!!!!

Are her poos getting slightly firmer? 

It's fairly common for kittens to do this.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ah that's amazing to see!!!!
Keep growing stronger little Kira! 

X


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Such a lovely sight!!!!
> 
> Are her poos getting slightly firmer?
> 
> It's fairly common for kittens to do this.


No just the same although the frequency is decreasing so there's some improvement.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Its hard to believe the difference in such a short time,topping up the positive healing vibes and sending them to you all xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Just popping in to cheer you all on, and like buffie just topping up those positive vibes and let you know I'm still rooting for her!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The bottom dragging could be her anal glands irritated and not emptying properly due to the diarrhoea. Freya had similar and ultimately the vet squeezed them which sorted it, however I think little Kira would be too sore at the moment. Definitely wipes over a bath as you need to keep her temp up - I would also try and warm the wipe slightly by holding briefly against a radiator. Animology do a great pet wipe, they are huge.

So glad the little pumpkin is fighting back xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/will-urine-scalds-ever-heal.437744/page-5#post-1064774217
> Flamazine reccommended on here. Dos she actually groom herself ?


That's the thread I was talking about, thanks!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308153
> View attachment 308152
> 
> 
> Some photos to show the lovely surprise I came back to after popping out the room for a few minutes. I really feel we are over the worst!! Just need to settle this diarrhoea and let her poor bum recover. She keep dragging her bum across the floor after using the litter tray. She has been wormed so I wondered if it was because the floor is cool and it's sore?


OOOOOO lookit the precious little girl playing! Thank you so much for that!

Way to go Kira (and mummy and dad) How old is your son? He's getting an important lesson in animal love and care and compassion isn't he? Oh, wait, I think I saw somewhere you have more than one child? You don't have to answer, I don't mean to be nosy, just interested. xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

lorilu said:


> OOOOOO lookit the precious little girl playing! Thank you so much for that!
> 
> Way to go Kira (and mummy and dad) How old is your son? He's getting an important lesson in animal love and care and compassion isn't he? Oh, wait, I think I saw somewhere you have more than one child? You don't have to answer, I don't mean to be nosy, just interested. xx


Haha don't worry! I've got 3 children aged 14, birthday boy today who turned 13 and then the little one who will be 5 in 9 days. They've all had an important lesson, they were pet lovers anyway. We fostered for the RSPCA for years taming feral kittens so they are well used to having an animal needing lots of care but they have been so so worried about her. My son was awake at 7am to come and see how the night went with her. The youngest says I'm mean because she dosnt like her "medicine"


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Awww bless him, I have 3 kids also (14,9 and 8) and my youngest has only just started taking medicine himself in the last few months so would agree with the mean comment. So glad to see her playing


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

My vet friend replied...

She would recommend Vaseline or something similar but to wash and dry the area first preferably with hibiscrub if you have it...

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/will-urine-scalds-ever-heal.437744/page-5#post-1064774217
> Flamazine reccommended on here. Dos she actually groom herself ?


It's the one i was thinking of as well


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So lovely to see her playing, what a girl xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Really good news she is improving, bless her. I hope today goes well and her tummy calms down a bit xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased that Kira is feeling a little better. It's lovely to see her play and eat. Sending lots more positive and healing vibes for you all. 

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Haha don't worry! I've got 3 children aged 14, birthday boy today who turned 13 and then the little one who will be 5 in 9 days. They've all had an important lesson, they were pet lovers anyway. We fostered for the RSPCA for years taming feral kittens so they are well used to having an animal needing lots of care but they have been so so worried about her. My son was awake at 7am to come and see how the night went with her. The youngest says I'm mean because she dosnt like her "medicine"


I do hope you realise she is still far from out of the woods, and have explained that to them. Are you weighing her each day at about the same time? Your scales need to be on a firm surface, and it doesn't matter if they read differently to the vets they will still give an indication of how much she is hopefully gaining. Keep a record. You need to use scales that weigh to the nearest gram, and if she gets a bit wriggly pop a container on first, turn it on so it sets to zero, then pop her in. It needs to be a reasonably heavy container.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm so pleased that she was playing last night, I sincerely hope this is the start of a long road to recovery - not being mean by wishing her a long recovery, but rather in the context of a long road vs no road...


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes I know it's a long road ahead. While there is loads of progress she's still nothing like a normal kitten in turns of the frantic balls of chaos they normally are. I have been weighing her but not daily. I will start that now I didn't realise. 

She's had a good night, stayed alert all night although not much movement from her. Her fluids change to 2mls kitten replacement mixed with 3 MLS electrolytes this morning. She's just had it so going to give her an hour and offer some food. 

She's still got diarrhoea and still no vomiting. She passsd what could have been a worm during the night, she was wormed on Friday using milbemax. Could this be a dead one?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

This is where she has pretty much stayed all night. I've just spoke to the vet about her sore bum and she recomededs a steroid injection to take the swelling down so she has an appointment at 4.20pm. They are also going to re-worm her with stronghold after discussing what she passed last night. Her pro-kalin runs out today I forgot to ask if she will need it for longer but will do at the appointment. I've just applied for a credit card to hopefully be able to put the bills on that, I'm currently dipping into rent money! The vets have been good and said I could pay in instalments but also said the consultation fee as a minimum has to be paid (£100 on Sunday!) and that she won't be allowed ongoing appointments if there is a bill outstanding so I've had to be paying it anyway as she's there a lot at the moment. Fingers crossed I'm approved, never had one before.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I truly believe that Kira will know how much you're doing for her. 
I think everything happens for a reason and Kira came into your life to show you how strong you are And you came into Kiras life to help her escape from the horrible woman and give her a fighting chance at life.

You are truly a wonderful human for staying up and doing what you're doing. 

I wish I was able to help some way


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Just a thought about vet bills, perhaps it's worth setting up a crowd funding account? I've never used one, but with a good social media story (well written with heart wrenching photos) they can be quite good I've heard. It's also a way for people to help a little - donate if you're able, or share on social media if you can't... (You'll want to set up a Facebook page for her too with links to the fundraising page.) Not sure what the rules are on this forum about asking for donations, I'm sure a mod can confirm though.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Babyshoes said:


> Just a thought about vet bills, perhaps it's worth setting up a crowd funding account? I've never used one, but with a good social media story (well written with heart wrenching photos) they can be quite good I've heard. It's also a way for people to help a little - donate if you're able, or share on social media if you can't... (You'll want to set up a Facebook page for her too with links to the fundraising page.) Not sure what the rules are on this forum about asking for donations, I'm sure a mod can confirm though.


Lovely thought but honestly she's my responsibility and we will manage somehow. At the moment we are more hoping she dosnt end up with some ongoing digestive complaint as it most likely wouldn't be covered now once the insurance kicks in. Once Kira is stronger I'll be claiming against the woman that sold her so I'd end up having to refund loads of people if I win and that would be a nightmare!

Just offered Kira food but she's not interested this morning. Will keep trying. Also just weighed her and she 390 grams which is around 30 grams up from yesterday but it wasn't at the same time. I'm going to do it same time tomorrow.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

What insurance Are you with? We got the free petplan 4 weeks and it started on the same day! The 30g up is amazing! Our 4 month old kitten has only put 40g on in like 5 days! 

Kiras a little beauty!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Babyshoes said:


> Just a thought about vet bills, perhaps it's worth setting up a crowd funding account? I've never used one, but with a good social media story (well written with heart wrenching photos) they can be quite good I've heard. It's also a way for people to help a little - donate if you're able, or share on social media if you can't... (You'll want to set up a Facebook page for her too with links to the fundraising page.) Not sure what the rules are on this forum about asking for donations, I'm sure a mod can confirm though.


For information it is against forum rules to ask for money .


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

We are with Tesco, added her to Lola's policy when we brought her home but it hasn't kicked in yet. We didn't get the 4 weeks free that proper breeders provide so she's not covered at the moment.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> For information it is against forum rules to ask for money .


Don't worry I'm not, wasn't trying to give that impression it was just me ranting apologies if it came across the wrong way.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> We are with Tesco, added her to Lola's policy when we brought her home but it hasn't kicked in yet. We didn't get the 4 weeks free that proper breeders provide so she's not covered at the moment.


Oh that's so frustrating for you :-(


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> Oh that's so frustrating for you :-(


Yep that's another lesson learnt though why it's so important to make sure that is offered when you buy a kitten!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Don't worry I'm not, wasn't trying to give that impression it was just me ranting apologies if it came across the wrong way.


I know you weren't , just answering the question Babyshoes asked , that's all.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Yep that's another lesson learnt though why it's so important to make sure that is offered when you buy a kitten!


We got ours through the first vets we were with - I'm glad as I probably wouldn't of even thought about it if I'm honest. My mums had a cat for 2+ years and she's never had any illnesses so I didn't think it was needed (ignorance I think). We got our kitten and within 5 days he was very ill. Petplan messed us around though so we paid for most of the things for ourself - until he needed a ultra sound and bloods and things. It's a nightmare isn't it - I hope she doesn't have many If any ongoing problems!

Thankyou for the constant updates.... I've been watching this like a hawk haha xx


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

Have you a photo of what was passed in the diarrhoea? Might be handy for the vet to see.

Has she urinated yet? Has the diarrhoea become even slightly less watery?

As suggested above, better to have a slightly smelly cleanish dry kitten than risk a temperature drop with a bath. Clean/dry the anus with something very soft - over time, toilet paper/kitchen roll is rough on tender and bleeding skin. Pat, not wipe. I used bits of an old, cut up, cotton t-shirt, or those cotton makeup pads that don't shed much lint.

If increased fluid intake is needed, it can be done by mixing in electrolytes (known amount) into the wet food (known amount) to form a mush. Ask your vet.

She's made it through another night, which given that she was fitting and essentially dying not so long ago, is astonishing. Each few hours of improvement, shifts the odds slightly in her favour, giving her body more of a chance to produce antibodies... of the digestive system starting to heal... take each moment as it is.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't get a photo no. It was stuck hanging out her bum after she went and I had to remove it. She's still not weed no and her diarrhoea is 'slightly' thicker but still pretty much like water.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the updates. I will look in again later to see how she is. I really feel for you. We had a similar problem with Yogi we were in the middle of changing from the 4 week free insurance and the long term one he had to go to a specialist and thankfully they did pay out. Sending more PF vibes for Kira.

Viv xx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> For information it is against forum rules to ask for money .


Thought it might be. Seems to be allowed on Facebook etc, so worth a try there if needed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stil thinking of you little Kira.xx Hope this woman can be stopped thanks to you and Kira.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Keep getting stronger, dear little Kira!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so happy to see little Kira improving so much! You are doing such a brilliant job! Each day she seems to be just that bit better! Baby steps. Well done Hun. 
My girl scoots her bum sometimes I wouldn't worry about that. xxx


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

Your vet will tell you, at the coming appointment, whether Kira is still losing more water in diarrhoea, than fluids going in, when she is checked for dehydration. If the diarrhoea is even just a little less watery than before, it's an improvement. Consider telling your vet about the absence of urination, just so they know the fluids are still coming out only in diarrhoea?

As well as the milk/electrolyte mix, the same can be done with food/electrolyte if she needs more calories in her - again the vet will advise. 

In the past, I have mixed Hills A/D with electrolytes (among other combinations) loaded it into a syringe, and syringe fed to those kittens that needed it. Under vet's care. So there are various options available if her calorific intake needs perking up. 

Weigh her at the same time, and keep in mind that because of the diarrhoea, fluctuations are going to occur. 30g up is encouraging. 

If there are scales accurate to the gram, weigh all food before giving it to Kira, weigh what's left (if any), and keep a log of exactly how much she's eating and drinking. That way there's a chance of correlating intake changes to effect, and also of calculating how many calories are consumed. Don't be tempted to overfeed, little and often is generally for the best... again, your vet will advise as to preferred daily intakes - fluids, electrolytes, food - in conjunction with Kira's current condition.

I had one kitten - in an abandoned litter which came down with a severe viral problem - that, I too, brought home from the vets to die. Collapsed lung, temperature that wouldn't come down... he spent the night on my chest, enduring me tapping his chest, blowing gently over his face, and dripping electrolytes and glucose solution into into him, one drop at a time. Goodness knows how, but the lung reinflated, the temperature came down, and he went on to have a normal life. The vet was baffled. Once in a blue moon, they just beat the odds.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you use stronghold if her skin is sore and irritated? 
I hope she continues to improve x


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

To use stronghold she needs to be greater tgan 2.5 kg and older than 6 weeks x

https://www.petprescription.co.uk/healthcare/cat information /flea control for cats/stronghold/


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't know that, I've never used it before. I'm guessing the vet on the phone this morning dosnt know how small she is, she's not had it so when we see them later we will see what she recommends. Thanks for that.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

you are doing so well with Kira!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Just tried her with food again and she's not interested. She's taking her milk and electrolytes so her fluid should be ok but she's not getting many calories into her. I'll have to ask about syringe feeding it.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Keep going little Kira! Good to see small steps of progress again today x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad she is improving little by little. 

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Update - 

Kira is no longer dehydrated !!!!!!!!!

The vet was really pleased on her progress. She said we can now stop the electrolytes and give her kitten replacement milk instead. She said the focus now is to get her eating so I've to offer the food every 4 hours and if she dosnt eat to mush it with electrolytes and syringe feed it. In betweeen feeds I've to give her 10 mls of kitten replacement milk. 

She is to continue the pro-kalin as long as she has diarrhoea, she has also been given some cream to use on her sore bum. She has also been given pancur paste to worm her. 

I've got synulox drops also on request, she dosnt think she needs them as she thinks her condition is due to her age rather than anything untoward but there is no harm in giving them anyway. 

Her next check up is now Friday unless she needs anything in the meantime. 

The vet adored her today and laughed at her rather big ears, she should grow into those eventually lol.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's great news!!!!

Hopefully now she will start to try some food and get the taste for it!! Everything crossed!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got in & 1st thing I did was come on here, great news! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Just got in & 1st thing I did was come on here, great news! xx


Me too 
So pleased to see Kira's progress :Cat:Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic news! I really feel she's turned the corner! TBH I doubt she would still be with us if it wasn't for you! Biggest hugs being sent! And loads more vibes! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a lovely update, pleased to read that Kira is doing so well.
Topping up those positive,healing vibes x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Excellent new, Kira is certainly a little fighter. x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

The very best news. Keep it up little girl xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So she is passing urine! Think I'd be feeding her more and more Cimicat or similar, she is so young she was probably hardly weaned.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> So she is passing urine! Think I'd be feeding her more and more Cimicat or similar, she is so young she was probably hardly weaned.


No she still hasn't weed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> No she still hasn't weed.


Hopefully she will do so soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Loverly, well done, one step at a time.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If Kira is no longer dehydrated chances are she will pee soon! Keep meaning to say I love her name! It so suits her. xxx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

you have made great progress with her!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Well done kira and well done you! 

It's so worrying and I'm conscious that she's not out of the woods yet, personally I would keep up with the honey because it obviously worked so well, but what did the vet think? 

I'm thinking, and rooting for her every hour of the day xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira has decided that she prefers Zeus's bed to her own, clearly likes lots of space!! He has been downgraded to his other bed that isn't next to a radiator, he's not impressed!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's the cutest picture I've seen for a long time, bless Kira xx :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Zeus, relegated to another bed by a tiny kitten! Glad she's still stable :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She looks such a tiny little dot! she is so special! Bless her. xxx


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

If she's settled there, might I suggest some form of fleece or blanket be gently nudged around her, so she's in the centre, with a little tuck over the top? It will help prevent heat loss, and build up a gentle warmth.

A large cuddly toy can be of use, when dealing with solitary kittens. They naturally want to cuddle into something, or burrow underneath something resembling a mother cat. Again, it helps them get warmer. Nothing with threads hanging off, or suckable loose bits like woolly jumpers. Doesn't have to be a cuddly toy, stuffed socks, old fleece, anything like that might do.... they tend to sort out a favourite themselves.

Good news from the vet, here's hoping for a pee in the near future.

Edit: it's a surface area to volume issue


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Exactly what I was thinking! She is sooo small, bless her wee soul!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308294
> 
> 
> Kira has decided that she prefers Zeus's bed to her own, clearly likes lots of space!! He has been downgraded to his other bed that isn't next to a radiator, he's not impressed!!


This picture is so cute it broke my heart. It seems to sum up all she is up against doesn't it? Thank goodness for you. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless her heart. How tiny is she? I am so pleased to read she is still making progress. Topping up those PF vibes.

Viv xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Kira on Zeus's bed really brings home how tiny she is. 
Sweet dreams, little one - keep getting stronger!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Greydrift said:


> If she's settled there, might I suggest some form of fleece or blanket be gently nudged around her, so she's in the centre, with a little tuck over the top? It will help prevent heat loss, and build up a gentle warmth.
> 
> A large cuddly toy can be of use, when dealing with solitary kittens. They naturally want to cuddle into something, or burrow underneath something resembling a mother cat. Again, it helps them get warmer. Nothing with threads hanging off, or suckable loose bits like woolly jumpers. Doesn't have to be a cuddly toy, stuffed socks, old fleece, anything like that might do.... they tend to sort out a favourite themselves.
> 
> Good news from the vet, here's hoping for a pee in the near future.


She's not staying there. We keep her with us to keep an eye on her and also to keep her warm as she dosnt maintain her own temperature very well. She has a 5 minute wander every now and again and then wants to be back on my knee. She's very clingy and cries if I put her down for a second bless her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful photo, but please remember to keep her warm.

Kira certainly looks much better.

Has she eaten much today?


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

she is so tiny!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Beautiful photo, but please remember to keep her warm.
> 
> Kira certainly looks much better.
> 
> Has she eaten much today?


No not eaten at all voluntarily she's refused every meal. We've been syringe feeding it so she's now covered in sticky food but wiping her rather than bathing her now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Few days syringe feeding then hopefully she will start to eat herself.
No, don't be tempted to bath her.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She spits out more than she eats!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bless her! You can buy a microwaveable pad called snuggle safe which stays warm for hours and would be worth trying. It will help keep her warm.

I used to mix milk and weaning food to a slop to encourage kittens to lap it up themselves - if not it makes it easier to syringe and generally less gets spit out x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

claire8234 said:


> Bless her! You can buy a microwaveable pad called snuggle safe which stays warm for hours and would be worth trying. It will help keep her warm.
> 
> I used to mix milk and weaning food to a slop to encourage kittens to lap it up themselves - if not it makes it easier to syringe x


No she didn't. We sit her upright and syringe feed in at the side not down her throat.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> No she didn't. We sit her upright and syringe feed in at the side not down her throat.


I edited my post as I replied before I saw the picture of her wrapped in a towel!

X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308295
> 
> 
> She spits out more than she eats!


In the other pictures her eyes still appeared to be infant blue. In this one it looks like they are starting to change! She's going to be a beauty. I'm so thrilled to be able to watch her fight,,and ultimately win. Thank you for continuing to share Baby Kira with us.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a messy job but one which must be done.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RottieMummy, do you think if you made the food a bit sloppier like a thick soup Kira might lick a bit off your finger? It is a good way sometimes to get them to start eating.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

claire8234 said:


> I edited my post as I replied before I saw the picture of her wrapped in a towel!
> 
> X


Does that look an ok position then?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

chillminx said:


> RottieMummy, do you think if you made the food a bit sloppier like a thick soup Kira might lick a bit off your finger? It is a good way sometimes to get them to start eating.


I will certainly try! We've been mushing it with the milk and trying to get her to lap it and it that fails then syringing it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

havent been down on cat chat before, cos kittens and d n v I have no knowledge of
anyhow I had a compulsion to come look so I did
I got to page 11 amid tears, gasps and Omg! and couldnt take any more so I skipped ahead to here thinking Id only skipped 10 pages of im very sorry for you loss posts
now im crying tears of joy
well done for never giving up on her and keeping her going
she really is blessed to have found your family and i truly believe your partners mum is sending her strength as she knows how much you all need this kitten in your lives
sharon xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Popping in for my nightly check in and it's great to see that she's ready to start eating. I have no advice, being not of the kitty community, just wanted to keep up the support for the little champ


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

rottiemummy, if you are sitting up all night (or most of it) have a look for 'kitten lady' on youtube, she is an American lady who rescues new born kittens who have been abandoned and does some very interesting videos about feeding etc.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ahhhh she looks so teeny tiny on the cat bed!!! She's not much bigger than all my lot (apart from the ears ..)

You're doing an amazing job! So good to see her improving!

Keep up the great work & all that love that you're pouring into her!

X


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Elaine b37 said:


> rottiemummy, if you are sitting up all night (or most of it) have a look for 'kitten lady' on youtube, she is an American lady who rescues new born kittens who have been abandoned and does some very interesting videos about feeding etc.


I love kitten lady! I want to be her :Cat:Cat:Cat

Absolutely love teeny tiny Kira on the dogs bed! Making her position in the house very clear, she's here to stay! Great news from the vet visit, look forward to more progress this week.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kitkatslave said:


> I love kitten lady! I want to be her :Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> Absolutely love teeny tiny Kira on the dogs bed! Making her position in the house very clear, she's here to stay! Great news from the vet visit, look forward to more progress this week.


Oh yes! She may be small but she's the boss! Well so far as she's not met Lola yet. Lola is staying at a neighbours while waiting for the stool results (she knows her well and sometimes chooses to sleep there so won't be unsettled) as I'm worried she may catch something if it is an infection. Lola is the current boss so there may be some competition. Got the feliway friends diffuser ready!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Just a thought for down the line - if you need something for gentle warmth once she's spending time away from your lap, you can improvise a heat pack similar to those wheat bags using dry rice in a sock, warmed carefully in the microwave. I used one for a while when I had terrible toothache. For her I'd put it in another fluffy sock after warming it.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Kira doing today?

Viv xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira had a good night. She's still not voluntarily eaten any food or weed but she did drink some water by her self this morning! 

We have continued to syringe feed and have noticed that her diarrhoea has one again worsened, its back to being almost constant and she's just pooing all down herself while she's sat anywhere. She absolutely stinks!!

When she's on milk only the diarrhoea reduces but as soon as she has food it's worse than ever. Feel like we are in a vicious cycle as vet now advises withdrawing food for a few hours and just giving electrolytes to prevent her becoming dehydrated again but then she has to tolerate food at some point.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She is still so very young re weaning and not wanting food and there must be a reason why she is still having dire rear. I wonder if it's the same as in humans that you feed the bug that causes it? 

Has she had the stool (I do use the term loosely) sample done?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Curve ball, but maybe she's just not getting on with the Hills itself... Someone in a previous thread mentioned weaning paste - Natural instinct do one which is just finely minced raw chicken and chicken bone - and could you get hold of some of that? https://www.naturalinstinct.com/puppy-weaning-paste

Hills are renowned for putting some odd things into their foods and a LOT of carbs, maybe she needs something simpler.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Stool sample has been sent off yes but not had any results yet. Also it may be the hills but then she was the same with whiskars (that she was used to before we got her) and Lily's kitchen. She was eating fine and then the severe diarrhoea started and she went downhill fast. She's been slowly recovering but as soon as food is introduced again it's like we are back to square one.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

She may ultimately need a raw diet.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you try just chicken breast for a bit? See how she tolerates that, if she has a food intolerance to one of the grains in those foods she will continue with the runny poo...both of those foods are not great for cats really. 
Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

They are both foods that are not the best quality, which might not help her.

I know Butcher's doesn't have wheat.

Other than that, what about some better quality food, like Nature's menu kitten or the german foods like Mac's etc.

I'm a big fan of wet, so obviously I'll be suggesting that. I avoid dry at all cost, but there are some out there that do not contain wheat etc.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Also if the chicken breast is warm and smells nice she might start to eat by herself x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Could she stay on milk until her tummy has settled right down and then reintroduce food very gradually ? If the food is irritating her gut could she thrive without it to rest her gut ?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

My cat gets runny poos when on foods with wheat (or when she steals cheese...). 

A food intolerance is worth considering.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She was on grain free lilys kitchen when it all started. What would you recommend? I'm going to go petsathome. I can see her going right back where she was if this dosnt stop. She is soaking wet covered in poo that we can only dry off as we can't bath her. 

She stinks, my house stinks. I am absolutely exhausted. I know I'm ranting but we are completely at a loss and can't keep doing this. I have surgery in 2 days time, I don't know how we are going to manage!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

TeddyMum said:


> Can you try just chicken breast for a bit? See how she tolerates that, if she has a food intolerance to one of the grains in those foods she will continue with the runny poo...both of those foods are not great for cats really.
> Hope she feels better soon x


She won't eat it we have already tried. It has to be something we can syringe feed as she's still refusing to eat.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Could she stay on milk until her tummy has settled right down and then reintroduce food very gradually ? If the food is irritating her gut could she thrive without it to rest her gut ?


That's what we are doing. She had no food for 48 hours only milk and now it's being given slowly. 5mls in a syringe every 4 hours, it's not much at all really. The vet said she needs to get on solid food as her poo will stay soft while on the milk.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Could you purée chicken and mix it with the milk and syringe it? (Not a vet or breeder, so only suggesting)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> That's what we are doing. She had no food for 48 hours only milk and now it's being given slowly. 5mls in a syringe every 4 hours, it's not much at all really. The vet said she needs to get on solid food as her poo will stay soft while on the milk.


You're obviously and very understandably anxious about leaving her for your surgery . Could you ask your vet and local rescues about finding her a skilled foster home until you're able to have her back ?
It's so overwhelming.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> She was on grain free lilys kitchen when it all started. What would you recommend? I'm going to go petsathome. I can see her going right back where she was if this dosnt stop. She is soaking wet covered in poo that we can only dry off as we can't bath her.
> 
> She stinks, my house stinks. I am absolutely exhausted. I know I'm ranting but we are completely at a loss and can't keep doing this. I have surgery in 2 days time, I don't know how we are going to manage!


I can't even imagine, I know you must be beyond exhausted. Try to find a food other than chicken if feeding a processed food.. Something with no grains or sugars. If PAH carries pre-made raw diets look them over and see if there's anything that uses egg shell calcium instead of bone.

I like the suggestion someone had of pureeing some raw chicken breast and mixing her formula with it and syringing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whereabouts in the UK are you?

Hopefully it won't come to it but there may be people who know a fosterer who could help? Wondering if the vets would help short term? Or one of the nurses? 

I hope the sample comes back quickly as it could be something easily treated once they know what it is.
Try to stay positive. Everything crossed.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in Cheshire. The vets can admit her but they close overnight and to have a vet stay there would cost £100 a night. I don't have it to pay that, I'm still paying off the other bills with them. 

Petsathome sell natures diet, do you think that might work? I could try offering her that and if she refuses it purée chicken with milk for syringe feeding. I was hopeful she might start trying food herself today as she drank water by herself but now she's lethargic again so maybe not. 

I've found out another kitten sold by this lady was diagnosed with toxoplasmosis so she might have that, would that cause these types of symptoms? 

Lola my other cat has continued with diarrhoea at the neighbours so I'm thinking she might have caught something. They haven't met face to face but I was doing scent swapping before she got ill so might have transmitted something. 

I know I sound ridiculous and ranting I'm just so so tired and well aware that my kids are suffering because I'm too busy with Kira to even take my son on his birthday treat bowling.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish i lived closer to help you.
You could try applaws chicken kitten wet, just to get her eating, then slowly change food.
I wean my kittens onto raw.

Still think she has Giardia.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toxoplasmosis will give the symptoms you describe.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> I know I sound ridiculous and ranting I'm just so so tired and well aware that my kids are suffering because I'm too busy with Kira to even take my son on his birthday treat bowling.


NO YOU DO NOT! My gosh, anyone would be prostrated after the last few days you've had. Add in regular life, caring for your family, and your own health issues, it's incredible that you are still functioning at all. You are certainly entitled to sound a little shrill, but you don't really, you just sound very very tired. My gosh, go easy on yourself, please! xx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if any of the smaller rescues would be able to offer a volunteer to help you for a few days so you can rest.
Maybe try contacting animal aid or rescue me animal sanctuary. These are based in Liverpool and are always helpful, they have a facebook page too xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree, you're more than entitled to be a little on edge. You're doing amazingly well considering how much you have on and how exhausted you must be. You have an entire forum backing you right now, for emotional support at least, even if we can't help with the night feeds...

I think trying pureed chicken is a really good idea. That way you are at least eliminating all other additives. Is natures diet the frozen raw block about 6 inches by 4 inches? If it is I used to give some to my cats when they were kittens and they loved it - it's already a fairly smooth paste, so mixing it into milk or the electrolytes should be easy.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok so looking on petsathome the options seem to be: 

James wellbeloved which says it's grain free and hypoallergenic. 
Natures menu which is raw but they only seem to do the chicken one in store. 
Applaws kitten dry which is 80/20 and grain free. 

I can order online anything recommended but it will take a while to come so need something I can collect really. 

I also have Lily's kitchen grain free in the house as that's what Lola eats and whiskars kitten which I don't like but bought to transition her from. Then of course the hills a/d that the vet gave me which is what she's been having now. 

I can boil chicken breast and purée it that will best? 

Once this is all sorted I could open a pet shop with the amount of unused and tried once food I'm going to have!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Wish i lived closer to help you.
> You could try applaws chicken kitten wet, just to get her eating, then slowly change food.
> I wean my kittens onto raw.
> 
> Still think she has Giardia.


Will the synlox treat giardia? Or toxoplasmosis? And will that show up in the stool sample?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Erenya said:


> I agree, you're more than entitled to be a little on edge. You're doing amazingly well considering how much you have on and how exhausted you must be. You have an entire forum backing you right now, for emotional support at least, even if we can't help with the night feeds...
> 
> I think trying pureed chicken is a really good idea. That way you are at least eliminating all other additives. Is natures diet the frozen raw block about 6 inches by 4 inches? If it is I used to give some to my cats when they were kittens and they loved it - it's already a fairly smooth paste, so mixing it into milk or the electrolytes should be easy.


I found that and it looks great, shame it's online only. I can order some but need something while waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't get applaws this gave mine runny poo.
I would go for the raw natures menu it will be very bland which will be better. You could even give her some raw chicken mince mushed up in a syringe x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

do you have a food processor or nutri-bullet or something like that? you could put in some raw chicken and kitten milk and whizz it up into a soup...

if not, does your neighbour have something you could borrow? I'm just clutching at any sort of straw right now


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a blender, it belongs to my smoothie loving daughter who is also vegetarian but I can steal it when she's at school lol.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Might work, maybe worth a try? Chicken on its own is not great for cats in the long term as it lacks some essential nutrients/minerals, but in the short term as a way of getting nutrients into her and stopping the runny bum, it could be a solution.

I'm not sure about raw or cooked though - anyone know what might be best - I'd be tempted to say cooked just to avoid any risk of campylobacter on an already weak cat.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

The cheaper human mince at the supermarket will keep you going, the cheaper ones have more bone in which will be better for calcium for her too x
Or pets at home sell mince in 2kg bags for dogs in store which is just mince so would be fine shorter term x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I would be wary of homemade raw chicken bought from a supermarket while she's poorly.

I believe the bought stuff has been checked for bacteria, whereas supermarket chicken can contain salmonella etc. Ordinarily, I think that's ok, but she has been so poorly. (Raw food eaten in the wild is fresh, supermarket chicken can be older). Maybe from a butcher who knows the chicken is fresh?

Again, most people on here are more experienced and might have a different view.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Or just stick with boiled chicken in the first instance?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I THINK giarda will show in the fecal sample and I'm under the impression Panacur treats it though not sure how long it takes.

I'm not sure whether synolux will treat Toxo? 
I THINK the diagnosis is form bloods and urinalysis etc

Perhaps @Ceiling Kitty may be able to clarify?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Cooked chicken is the obvious choice. I always weaned my kittens on it, pureed is ideal, mixed with moisture (either her milk replacement or warm, boiled water) to ensure she does not become dehydrated. Chicken is bland. I am afraid that some of the manufactured foods will be too high in offal for her little sore tummy to cope with. The most important thing at the moment is to limit the diarrhoea. The longer it continues the more her intestines will be adversely affected.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

SpringDance said:


> Or just stick with boiled chicken in the first instance?


that sounds better to me - you could also use the water you boil the chicken in as a tempting way of getting fluids into her (once cooled of course!)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

This should not be considered veterinary medical advice:

Synulox is Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid - the modern approximation of a Penicillin-type antibiotic. Metronidazole is most generally used for giardiasis, though it's prone to certain side effects, including loosening of the stool. Where intestinal distress is already symptomatic, most vets will prescribe Furazolidone, which is both an antibiotic and antiprotozoal, for treatment of giardiasis.

I've replied to your last PM, but will mention it here as well: do please ask your veterinarian about a Taurine supplement. Taurine deficiency is the leading anecdotal cause of "fading" in kittens, and Taurine supplementation is imperative when a kitten hasn't the appetite or the strength to take solid nourishment.

.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kira is having milk replacement so should have adequate taurine.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Ok so looking on petsathome the options seem to be:
> 
> James wellbeloved which says it's grain free and hypoallergenic.
> Natures menu which is raw but they only seem to do the chicken one in store.
> ...


No dry. Ever. I'd go ahead with some boiled breast pureed with the formula. Just to get her started on solid food.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Right ok so the plan is: 

Chicken mince from the butcher or petsathome dog mince. Also cooked chicken breast puréed. 

Offer her first and if not mix with her milk and syringe feed. 

Also get taurine supplement from the vet to add to this. 

Does that sound ok?

Btw she was RIDDLED with worms, has been passing dead ones all day. Wonder why the milbemax didn't sort it, she had that on Friday .


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

lorilu said:


> No dry. Ever. I'd go ahead with some boiled breast pureed with the formula. Just to get her started on solid food.


I don't feed Lola dry ever and never have as I don't like it. Just thought I'll anything right now!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would not feed Kira raw meat at the moment because she probably does not have adequate protection when she is so poorly, especially when you do not yet know what is causing her diarrhoea.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

So,

You have taurine in the milk.

I would boil chicken. Give the cooled chicken water as drinking water. Purée the boiled chicken. Offer this first, then syringe or mix with the milk and syringe.

How does this sound?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Ps

You should be so proud of yourself. It's no wonder you are feeling down about it. Who wouldn't? But not that long ago, she was going to be put to sleep. Now look at her.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

SpringDance said:


> So,
> 
> You have taurine in the milk.
> 
> ...


I concur! but make it a chicken breast if you can, not chicken mince


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok so cooked chicken breast it is. Will try it and let you know how she gets on. Have just asked a cat rescue woman I know about a fosterer for Friday when I'm having my op and maybe a day or two following so my partner isn't left doing it all alone while I'm sleeping the anesthetic off.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Also would it be mean to crate her? A rottie sized crate that Zeus dosnt use? She's pooing all over the couch, curtains and me today and I'm struggling to contain it. She's doing it in her sleep and dosnt seem aware. I'm just worried about her not being on me for close monitoring and warmth but I can put a heat pad in there.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Ok so cooked chicken breast it is. Will try it and let you know how she gets on. Have just asked a cat rescue woman I know about a fosterer for Friday when I'm having my op and maybe a day or two following so my partner isn't left doing it all alone while I'm sleeping the anesthetic off.


Oh I hope the rescue lady can get someone to help just for a few days. I hope you will soon be well good luck with the Op hun xxx you must look after yourself too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Also would it be mean to crate her? A rottie sized crate that Zeus dosnt use? She's pooing all over the couch, curtains and me today and I'm struggling to contain it. She's doing it in her sleep and dosnt seem aware. I'm just worried about her not being on me for close monitoring and warmth but I can put a heat pad in there.


It's a good idea to put her in a crate with plenty of warm bedding, tray and newspaper! Cardboard is good insulation!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Could you improvise a kitten nappy?


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Crate and warm bedding close but not touching a radiator x yes yummy chicken broth for her. Getting rid of those nasty worms can only be a good thing! Hopefully next 24 hrs will see another turning point x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

QOTN said:


> Could you improvise a kitten nappy?


I was wondering about this. Is she too tiny? Or could it make her even more sore?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe the renewed diarrhoea could be linked to the worms? I would be interested to see whether it calms down after the worms have been eliminated.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You should be proud of yourself @RottieMummy you are doing a fantastic job and i don't if I could handle so much. I think she wouldn't have survived without you. Hope cat rescue comes through with some respite care for her and that your op goes well. Look after yourself too.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Might be better just to let it flow as keeping in a nappy means it will sit by her pee hole too which could cause a urine infection x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I imagine it is getting all over that area at the moment.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I think I would agree with not covering her, plus it might lower her temperature as 'it' cools! I would be inclined to pop her in the cage and try and contain everything, you cant manage for much longer like this!

Is she too young for a teaspoon of pumpkin? problem is that it is difficult to get at this time of year, I used to get Libby's pumpkin from Tesco but they (and waitrose) stopped selling it, amazon still sell it though but is getting very expensive


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner! BONE BROTH! Make her up some nice bone broth to puree into her chicken

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/this-is-how-i-make-bone-broth-for-my-cats.437692/

(the second post down is shorter lol)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Kira is having milk replacement so should have adequate taurine.





SpringDance said:


> So, You have taurine in the milk.


Taurine (2-aminoethanesulfonic acid) is water soluble, and the digestive system requires a certain amount of time for absorption, depending upon the age of the cat and the intestinal permeability. In Kira's case, where nourishment is exiting the body wholesale, it's impossible to know what percentage of the additional Taurine in the KRM is simply being excreted.

As Taurine is _wholly_ water soluble, and nothing more than an amino acid, it would require an inordinate amount (U.C. Davis says, "nearly one twentieh the cat's body weight, by volume..." - roughly one and one half million times the recommended supplemental dosage) to effect an overdose, and given the fact that Taurine supplements are incredibly inexpensive, I'll maintain that asking the veterinarian about supplemental Taurine is, in Kira's case, a wise option. To presume that she's getting a sufficient amount without a pathologist's verification is to place Kira at unnecessary risk.

.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, Synulox won't treat either stool problems.
It will treat any bacterial issues.

I would try raw, with some honey and mix with warm boiled water.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the advice! Fingers crossed it works. Just setting up the crate for her now, don't want to try a nappy or anything she's already red raw and losing fur from her tail as a result and she's passing loads and loads of worms so don't want that sat against her .


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

There is probably no harm in supplementing taurine. All I said was that Kira is likely to be getting enough. Her fluid loss is being counteracted by input of kitten milk. Frankly, if her milk and food is not being absorbed, more taurine would not necessarily be beneficial. Get taurine from a health food shop if you want to use it, easily available and cheap.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have taurine here if you want some just pm me your address
I also have S Boulardii which is cat safe and can help with diarrhoea. I have used Biogaia baby drops with very sick cats with good results too
I am following this thread with bated breath, in awe of all you are doing and wishing I could be there to help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Panacur is working well then.
Poor girl, full of worms, no wonder she is so thin.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Paddypaws said:


> I have taurine here if you want some just pm me your address
> I also have S Boulardii which is cat safe and can help with diarrhoea. I have used Biogaia baby drops with very sick cats with good results too
> I am following this thread with bated breath, in awe of all you are doing and wishing I could be there to help.


Thank you so much that's really helpful!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Panacur is working well then.
> Poor girl, full of worms, no wonder she is so thin.


Yes it really is! She had milbemax before that which is what I've always used with Lola, has put me off it now as it didn't work for Kira.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sure being that full of worms can't have helped her digestive system. Clearing them out can only be beneficial


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

You are doing SO amazingly, I am seriously in awe of all you're doing, and of all the advice and support that you're getting.

Fingers crossed you can get a bit of help for a few days, and that poor girl with all of those worms! Fingers crossed she feels better for getting rid of them.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Poor munch, hoping they are cleared soon and that she can heal


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't normally peek into Cat Chat, but I noticed this thread growing and growing which is usually a sign of something serious going on.

I'm just astounded by how well @RottieMummy is coping, I know I couldn't do as well as she is. I keep constantly checking in to see how little Kira is getting on and hope and pray she keeps improving.

The worm situation sounds awful and I'm sure getting rid of that lot will help her in the long run, but the strain on her system must be very harsh, poor little soul.

I most fervent hope is that the women breeding these poor little sick kittens is put out of business as soon as possible.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> <snip>
> When she's on milk only the diarrhoea reduces but as soon as she has food it's worse than ever.
> <snip>


Since it seems to agree with her I would put her on milk only until her tum is well & truly settled, which might be after you have the poo sample tests back. At the age she probably is many kittens are still almost fully fed by their mothers. Cimicat is a good complete milk replacer and easy to get.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> <snip>
> Btw she was RIDDLED with worms, has been passing dead ones all day. Wonder why the milbemax didn't sort it, she had that on Friday .


Sounds like it is sorting it. It's not an instant effect.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Will the synlox treat giardia? Or toxoplasmosis? And will that show up in the stool sample?


Yogi is on Antirobe for the rest of his life possibly due to toxoplasma. He now has inflammation of the spine. He had very different symptoms.he started by eating lots but not putting on any weight, in fact he was losing it. Then he developed a head tilt. We went to the vet thinking he had an ear infection but no. Then he went lame and intermittently blind. He was 14 weeks old. And had been on 3 different antibiotics. He got worse and collapsed one night. We were referred to the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket. An hour and a halfs drive from us. He was then given an MRI scan and a spinal tap. All the tests he could possibly have, and all but toxoplasma came back clear. Toxoplasma was and is still inconclusive. So he is on Antirobe (which is actually Clyndamicine ) for the rest of his life. As all his symptoms come back when he is taken off them. Yogi due to his poor start in life has stunted growth, ( he should be double the size and weight he is for a Maine Coon. He is currently 4.95 kilos. ) he also has constant pain some days worse than others he has metacam for those days. He also has tunnel vision. He doesn't always see his laser light when we play at night so we put it on the big mouse one on it. He gets tired easily but never gives up when he is out bird watching. We have had to make sure all cat trees have ladders, or shelves so he can get up high places like my other boys. But the main thing is we still have him.

Viv xx


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi RottieMummy. Only just now saw this thread and have been reading through it hoping and praying for Kira and you. I think you said on one of the earlier threads that you don't work? If so, and you are on Benefits, you are entitled to use the PDSA or RSPCA. The RSPCA do have set charges, but much lower than private vets and the PDSA, as long as you can prove that you are on Benefits, ask for donations, not set amounts. Also, if you do put Kira in a crate while you are in hospital, can I suggest that you put a dressing gown, fleece, t-shirt or something that has your scent on it for her to lie on. It might help to reassure her that you haven't abandoned her. Your son may be disappointed that you can't celebrate his birthday properly right now, but if you tell him that it is just postponed, not cancelled, then hopefully, in a couple of months, you can take him bowling or whatever else you and he choose - it should be better weather then, too! I really hope everything improves for you; a sick kitten, your own hospital treatment, money worries, concern about your son's birthday and everyday worries all add up to a whole load of stress, so give yourself a break and don't feel bad about 'ranting'


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

crystalwitch said:


> Hi RottieMummy. Only just now saw this thread and have been reading through it hoping and praying for Kira and you. I think you said on one of the earlier threads that you don't work? If so, and you are on Benefits, you are entitled to use the PDSA or RSPCA. The RSPCA do have set charges, but much lower than private vets and the PDSA, as long as you can prove that you are on Benefits, ask for donations, not set amounts. Also, if you do put Kira in a crate while you are in hospital, can I suggest that you put a dressing gown, fleece, t-shirt or something that has your scent on it for her to lie on. It might help to reassure her that you haven't abandoned her. Your son may be disappointed that you can't celebrate his birthday properly right now, but if you tell him that it is just postponed, not cancelled, then hopefully, in a couple of months, you can take him bowling or whatever else you and he choose - it should be better weather then, too! I really hope everything improves for you; a sick kitten, your own hospital treatment, money worries, concern about your son's birthday and everyday worries all add up to a whole load of stress, so give yourself a break and don't feel bad about 'ranting'


I don't work but I'm not on benefits, I'm a student. Not elligable for support unfortunately and the PDSA don't operate vets in my area, although you can apply for help from them but only on benefits. Thank you for the thought however. We are not doing too bad at the moment with bills, providing she dosnt decide to pay another trip to the vet out of hours. Animals never get sick 9-5 Monday to Friday do they!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I don't work but I'm not on benefits, I'm a student. Not elligable for support unfortunately and the PDSA don't operate vets in my area, although you can apply for help from them but only on benefits. Thank you for the thought however. We are not doing too bad at the moment with bills, providing she dosnt decide to pay another trip to the vet out of hours. Animals never get sick 9-5 Monday to Friday do they!


Not ever! It might be worth enquiring at RSPCA though, as they also help people on low incomes and students are definitely in that category. It is quite a few years ago that I was a student but like you, I was also bringing up children at the same time. Rules have almost certainly changed, but then I was allowed to claim Income Support during holidays. Good Luck, anyway.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Another day back from work and catching up! Really pleased to hear Kira is still fighting. I agree with a couple of other posts, that the worms may be a big part of the runny poo problem. Once they have all been eliminated from her body I'm sure she will improve even more. Big hugs again and topping up the PF vibes xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ok, I think I managed to catch the post so hopefully it will be with you tomorrow. I put in some Taurine, the S Boulardii, a sachet of animal electrolyte stuff and also a sachet of Bentonite clay. I was in two minds about the clay....it is what I use when Millie gets diarrhoea and have found the plain clay far more effective than the expensive vet product I was using. My only concern is with Kira's size/age as we all know that kittens shouldn't be allowed to swallow clay litter. So, maybe put that one on hold till she is bigger and stronger in case her poop issue isn't solved.
I wanted to send some slippery elm bark as that would have been safe for her and can soothe tummies, but couldn't find any in my cupboard.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slippery-...hash=item27d2f3849e:m:mtjHmsbo6nT7TZl7RjiYvrg


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Paddypaws said:


> Ok, I think I managed to catch the post so hopefully it will be with you tomorrow. I put in some Taurine, the S Boulardii, a sachet of animal electrolyte stuff and also a sachet of Bentonite clay. I was in two minds about the clay....it is what I use when Millie gets diarrhoea and have found the plain clay far more effective than the expensive vet product I was using. My only concern is with Kira's size/age as we all know that kittens shouldn't be allowed to swallow clay litter. So, maybe put that one on hold till she is bigger and stronger in case her poop issue isn't solved.
> I wanted to send some slippery elm bark as that would have been safe for her and can soothe tummies, but couldn't find any in my cupboard.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slippery-...hash=item27d2f3849e:m:mtjHmsbo6nT7TZl7RjiYvrg


That's really nice of you, thanks a lot. Fingers crossed it helps. And I'll avoid the clay, we've already had to switch litter as she tried eating it.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Update - Kira wouldn't eat the puréed chicken breast so we've syringe fed it her which worked well. We will continue doing that. 

She is pooing none stop, it's literally just dripping out of her all the time and she dosnt seem to notice. Her bum is really really sore and the fur under her tail is falling out. The diarrhoea is thicker, it's more like a thin paste than water now but it's just not stopping and she's absolutely filthy.

Setting up the crate didn't work as she just cried and cried the whole time she was in there so she's now wrapped in a towel to contain the mess. Once it stops we will have to attempt a clean of her bottom and legs. 

She's continued to drink water really well so that's good at least. If only she would eat we wouldn't be syringe feeding her at all.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

If her poop is getting thicker thats a good sign x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

TeddyMum said:


> If her poop is getting thicker thats a good sign x


Absolutely! What a great sign.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

It dosnt feel like a great sign when she's covered in it lol. She's gone from being a beautiful fluffy kitten to a stinky scrawny one


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

When jasper struggled with diarrhoea he was pooing without noticing too! He'd be asleep and he'd even poo without realising! it was all over so I really feel for you  I hope it starts to get thicker with you feeding her the chicken. I found a great alternative to bathing him (as he hated/s it) was a makeup cotton pad and warm-ish water. I patted his bum instead of wiped so it wasn't as harsh.
I can imagine how bad it's got though, sending you lots of love and strength!

Hope you're feeling okay too. Don't forget to look after yourself. Xxx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> It dosnt feel like a great sign when she's covered in it lol. She's gone from being a beautiful fluffy kitten to a stinky scrawny one


She will be beautiful and fluffy again in no time! Think of how bonded she will be to you then too after all this handling xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Might be worth putting down the water you boiled the chicken in. It will have some nutrients/calories in after all, and every bit helps right now. 

Here's hoping the chicken works!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The poo thickening up is progress! I'm sure once all the worms have all been expelled she will improve further. Stay strong Hun! Sending more healing vibes and a big hug for you. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It does sound like the worms are partially to blame and once they have passed hopefully she will start to feel better and begin to firm up as well (though fingers crossed this is happening already). 

I totally sympathise with the smell and mess (having had 4 MCs with dire rear all at the same time last year) but try not to worry too much. Biotex is amazing for stains and odours on carpets, curtains, clothes etc. If you haven't any or time to get any I am happy to send you a box if you PM me your address.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The cooking water from the chicken is definitely a good idea and in fact I would check with vet and probably be adding electrolyte solution to the water she is drinking as she will be losing body salts with that awful diarrhoea. can you order the slippery elm I linked you to on ebay, you only need the 25g pack but it should help


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

**I'm clueless and know nothing just asking a question, don't get any ideas from my post**

Why does it have to be chicken that she eats? Is other meat no good for such a small/poorly kitten?

My cat absolutely despises chicken and I tried to feed it to her when she was poorly as advised, but it was refused. Once I started feeding other types of meat she accepted it and got her appetite going. Still won't touch chicken in any form, I would imagine she associates it with being ill and has gone off it forever. She used to like it. 

----

Absolutely amazing job you are doing and I keep checking back every moment I get. You should be very proud of yourself! And of course you are allowed to vent and rant and feel tired all you want.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Also - I found laundry gel on a damp cloth helped get the stain out of our cream-ish carpet - it doesn't do the same job as say simple solution but it got the actual *brown* stain from the carpet and the back of the very cream fabric sofa  (it gave me a heart attack when he did it on there because it comes with our rented flat haha) just an idea if you haven't got any of the actual pets stain remover! 
We use simple solution from Pets at home now and that's great for getting the stain and the smell out of anything


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Rainfall said:


> **I'm clueless and know nothing just asking a question, don't get any ideas from my post**
> 
> Why does it have to be chicken that she eats? Is other meat no good for such a small/poorly kitten?
> 
> ...


I think it's just so very easy to digest and not too rich (as has been said before, cheaper cat foods can contain a lot of offal, which can be too rich for them.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Chicken is fed with diarrhoea because it is bland. I can send you some Slippery Elm if you pm me your address but obviously it will not go until tomorrow.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Makes me smile to see so many sincere and concerned cat chatters posting their support, offers of help and really great suggestions for Kira and @RottieMummy what a lovely bunch of people you all are. 
:Cat:Cat:Cat xxx


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

SpringDance said:


> I think it's just so very easy to digest and not too rich (as has been said before, cheaper cat foods can contain a lot of offal, which can be too rich for them.


I was thinking more other pure meat not ready made cat food. But that makes sense then


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

she will be all fluffy and clean again soon, when you think that just a few days ago we thought she was going to slip away she is actually making great progress!

You have literally saved this little girl's life, I am in such awe of your dedication, you are a great role model to your children!


----------



## Redseraphim (Apr 24, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Right ok so the plan is:
> 
> Chicken mince from the butcher or petsathome dog mince. Also cooked chicken breast puréed.
> 
> ...


Hi don't know if any of this helps but I had a very sick kitten I got from a breeder who was very ill shortly after I brought her home, diarrhoea was horrendous, went off food completely and very weak and was dehydrated. She turned out to have Giardia with a couple of other bacterial infections, after fecal tests were done. She had to go on fluids at the vets for a couple of days but we put her on Panacur paste but instead of the 3 consecutive days the vets said to do a 5 day course then have a 10 day break and do another 5 days. This was because it wasn't enough to do just one treatment to completely get rid of it, can take a few treatments done like this. Also had to clean thoroughly at home the environment to try to rid any residual bacteria anywhere. The extended treatment of Panacur along with probiotics and Synulox worked and she made a full recovery and she was on deaths door. Also in regards to food she was put on the prescription I/D tins for gastrointestinal health as is easily digestible and doesn't upset their tummies and she refused to eat anything other than this until she was better then she went onto Natural Instinct kitten weaning paste, and she stopped having diahorrehea completely x

Link below for the I/D tins and I hope and pray your little one makes a full recovery xxx

https://fetch.co.uk/hills-prescript...0LB095oJHhjJ1R36--CFJG8Ob_rmnNwlXcaAjHd8P8HAQ


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RottieMummy, I am concerned to hear the diarrhoea is still pouring out of Kira without her even being aware of it. Usually when things are that bad with the bowel (whether a human or an animal) it is important to rest the bowel and just give fluids and electrolytes for 12 to 24 hours. 

However I appreciate Kira is young, tiny, underweight and fragile, and I understand why she needs to eat. The problem is with such bad diarrhoea it is unlikely much of the nutrition is being absorbed anyway as her gut will be so inflamed and the food is just going straight through her. 

And as you say her poor little bottom is now scalded from the diarrhoea, and that can be agonisingly sore.  Just the act of wiping poo off her bottom will be so very painful for her.  I can't help feeling the little one needs some respite from the pain and discomfort. But if your vet says different, then I understand.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> RottieMummy, I am concerned to hear the diarrhoea is still pouring out of Kira without her even being aware of it. Usually when things are that bad with the bowel (whether a human or an animal) it is important to rest the bowel and just give fluids and electrolytes for 12 to 24 hours.
> 
> However I appreciate Kira is young, tiny, underweight and fragile, and I understand why she needs to eat. The problem is with such bad diarrhoea it is unlikely much of the nutrition is being absorbed anyway as her gut will be so inflamed and the food is just going straight through her.
> 
> And as you say her poor little bottom is now scalded from the diarrhoea, and that can be agonisingly sore.  Just the act of wiping poo off her bottom will be so very painful for her.  I can't help feeling the little one needs some respite from the pain and discomfort. But if your vet says different, then I understand.


I totally get where you are coming from Hun it's a bit of a vicious circle. But what do you think might help her nutritionally? xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Liquivite.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Should thd vet consider a steroid injection to assist with inflammation and sometimes steroids can give an appetite too? It is a vicious cycle so many things to consider x


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

My gut instinct would say to only give her milk replacement & water until she's not got the runny bottom. Obviously I'm not a vet, but surely she should get some calories/vitamins/mineralfrom the milk replacement?

I don't know enough about it all to helpfully assist but I think if it was my children/babies then I'd keep them on just the fluids until they seemed a little more stable..Especially as some kittens her age are barely eating food anyway

How about another mummy cat feeding her now that she's a little more alert? I guess that might be tricky too as the mum may refuse to feed her anyway.

I don't know, but I think I'd want to keep her on just the milk until she's a bit more stable!? Could you get a second opinion from another vet? I guess they could argue she needs food in order to stabilise, but I can't help feeling that the food is just adding to her problems at this stage.

So hard to know what to do & not overload & shock her system...pleased all the worms are coming out, although again, surely it must be harsh for her stomach/bowel to get rid of such a high percentage of worms in one go.

Poor little Kira!

I bet you're exhausted, you're doing so well, it may not feel like it as you're in the thick of it, but you've made progress from her fitting & not looking well at all.

XxXx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think as we don't know why the stools are runny until the sample comes back, finding a foster mum will be very difficult.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I totally get where you are coming from Hun it's a bit of a vicious circle. But what do you think might help her nutritionally? xxx


Personally I would give only chicken broth (made from cooking chicken drumsticks in water and then straining out any meat). Or Lorilu's bone broth (though that takes 12 hours in a slow cooker). There is a lot of nourishment in thin plain chicken broth, it is easy to digest and it rests the bowel. I fed it to my mum after she'd had a severe stroke and she was so weak it was the only thing she could take.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Defnifnly boil up the chicken for broth & mush it up!
My cat Lula had a runny bottom last week & plain chicken really helped. Almost straight away!
X


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry for the late update I've been on and off the phone to investigating authorities / RSPCA / the vet and rescue fosterers. This is being taken really seriously which is very positive!

Kira is back on electrolytes only for 12 hours then reintroduce the milk but no food for 48 hours. The diarrhoea is horrendous it's no longer watery but because it's thicker it's sticking to her more and we're having to give her bottom a little wash with hibiscrub and cotton pads almost every hour and then apply cream. She is so so so sore it's heartbreaking! 

She had a steroid injection on Tuesday to reduce swelling which is has but the rawness is still there. 

We still don't know if Kira is contagious so a foster mum wouldn't be fair right now as if it is giardia or similar she would infect another litter. 

She is going to a lovely lady who volunteers for a rescue rehabilitating and hand rearing kittens tomorrow evening ready for my surgery on Friday and then she's coming back home on Saturday. It feels like leaving a baby for the first time, were really nervous to not have her here but we will be at hospital all day so no one will be with her and while the vets can admit her it isn't staffed overnight so she's be on her own a lot and she wouldn't like that. 

I've got to say again how amazing and lovely everyone on this forum is. I couldn't have managed without everyone's advice and support on here!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Forgot to add Kira's weight is now down to 303 grams, a very big drop since yesterday hence the removal of food and milk. The vet feels most of that loss will be fluid so we need to try and replace it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You know she'll get the best of care so look after yourself now. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

One thought - probably not useful - but when we've had very ill animals (dog with parvo) that were constantly pooing and being sick (and again when my previous kitten was ill) we used to use bowls of plain lukewarm water and pieces of old soft towel or flannel and just very gently rinse the worst of anything away and then pat them dry. Not get them dripping wet or anything but just keep rinsing the flannel out and repeat. If things are really encrusted even using your hand to sloosh them off a bit, especially as you have a small kitten that can be held above, say, a washing up bowl whilst you sloosh with the other hand so long as she is not getting distressed. 

Anything old could be pressed into service and disguarded - I know we worked our way through towels, flannels, dressing gowns, sheets etc., someone even donated some old towelling nappies for our use. Wiping is going to be sore which is why I suggest (and no I don't have much experience here so others will know better) getting her slightly damper around her rear end, then patting dry and immediately putting her back onto a warming pad or whatever else you are using.

Do you have her on puppy pads or liners of some sort so they can be picked up in one go as soon as they are wet and totally refreshed - I'm assuming you do.

I agree totally that Kira must be very exhausted and distressed - and so must you. These things always happen at the worst possible time (never a good time I know) but I can only send my thoughts and prayers to you, your family and, of course, Kira. Unfortunately you are at totally the other end of the country to me I believe so I'm of no practical help.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Yes it really is! She had milbemax before that which is what I've always used with Lola, has put me off it now as it didn't work for Kira.


Have just caught up with this thread...poor little Kira...poor you, but what an amazing kitten mummy. She really is so tiny too (she looks as tho' her whiskers are too big for her). I noted what you said about the Milbemax and I agree with you. I gave one of mine (adult 5 kg) a Milbemax which I saw him eat ...he's a gannet so he didn't leave a crumb. It was a routine worming, not that I had seen any worms. Just two weeks later he definitely had worms and I was really shocked as I always had thought it to be better than the Drontal.
I wish you well and hope Kira is soon on the mend...what a tough time the poor soul has had. xx

Also, I remembered, a few years back there was a woman on Gumtree who used to post a sickly ad saying she was a private rescue and took in unwanted cats, even pregnant ones. Someone checked her out and it transpired she was selling the cats (which she was getting for free) and then selling the kittens and continuing breeding the mother cats. She was somewhere not far from London I believe.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> One thought - probably not useful - but when we've had very ill animals (dog with parvo) that were constantly pooing and being sick (and again when my previous kitten was ill) we used to use bowls of plain lukewarm water and pieces of old soft towel or flannel and just very gently rinse the worst of anything away and then pat them dry. Not get them dripping wet or anything but just keep rinsing the flannel out and repeat. If things are really encrusted even using your hand to sloosh them off a bit, especially as you have a small kitten that can be held above, say, a washing up bowl whilst you sloosh with the other hand so long as she is not getting distressed.
> 
> Anything old could be pressed into service and disguarded - I know we worked our way through towels, flannels, dressing gowns, sheets etc., someone even donated some old towelling nappies for our use. Wiping is going to be sore which is why I suggest (and no I don't have much experience here so others will know better) getting her slightly damper around her rear end, then patting dry and immediately putting her back onto a warming pad or whatever else you are using.
> 
> ...


Yes that's what we are doing. She's on inco pads and when she poos we pat her with warm water that has hibiscrub in it and then pat her dry. She's way to sore to try wiping and it's too risky to bath her in case she drops her temperature.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Thought I was probably casting pearls and all that, but wanted to mention it just in case. Might the hibiscrub be a little too strong now? I know it's recommended for this type of thing but - I'm sure someone else will advise - I wonder if just plain water might be better if the bathing needs to be frequent.

I know it's trite to say, but my thoughts really are with you as are, so very obviously, those of many people on here.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I pray that the night off food of sorts will be enough to break the cycle and rehydrate her again.

Everything crossed she turns the corner tonight. Will light a candle for her and send super positive healing thoughts her way.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there any reason to using the hibiscrub?

Try not to worry too much about Kira, you need to be strong in yourself to continue caring for her.
Samples should be back soon, then the right treatment can be given to her.

Glad Kira will not be on her own and is staying with somebody experienced.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> Thought I was probably casting pearls and all that, but wanted to mention it just in case. Might the hibiscrub be a little too strong now? I know it's recommended for this type of thing but - I'm sure someone else will advise - I wonder if just plain water might be better if the bathing needs to be frequent.
> 
> I know it's trite to say, but my thoughts really are with you as are, so very obviously, those of many people on here.


It's not being applied to her skin, we add a squirt to a big bowl of water and use the water but if water alone would be better we can do that?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Is there any reason to using the hibiscrub?
> 
> Try not to worry too much about Kira, you need to be strong in yourself to continue caring for her.
> Samples should be back soon, then the right treatment can be given to her.
> ...


The vet recommended it. These samples seem to be taking a long time but no idea what is normal.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My vets run 3 days with samples but that is to check e-coli, campbylobactor and giardia.
Not sure on other tests, could be 7 days.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just a message of support to let you know I'm thinking of you. You and your family are doing an amazing thing and I'm so glad you have found someone so experienced to care for her whilst you tend to your own health. I will be following closely xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Good luck with your op and glad you found someone to have kira, will give you a break and take a weight off you mind.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I realised the Hibi was going into the water rather than applied direct but still wonder if any form of chemicals (however dilute) on her skin at the moment might be a bit too much. You can only be guided by those more experienced though as I realise it is used to cut down on the germs etc which will be present.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe just boiled water, or boiled water with a little salt???


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cows573 said:


> Maybe just boiled water, or boiled water with a little salt???


oohh, salt water would sting her poor little bum !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would just use warm water, then apply the cream the vet gave you.
When did the samples go off to the lab, maybe the vet could chase them up and see if anything is showing yet.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The foster could have a look at this thread for a full view of what's been going on with Baby Kira. (and maybe keep us updated!) xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

The fosterer has all her background but will point out this thread to her also. I will also be in contact with the fosterer so will continue to update except Friday when I'm unconscious. I'll be pestering for updates constantly myself as it's so worrying to let her go even if I am confident she's in good hands.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Forgot to add Kira's weight is now down to 303 grams, a very big drop since yesterday hence the removal of food and milk. The vet feels most of that loss will be fluid so we need to try and replace it.


Has she had subcutaneous fluids?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> oohh, salt water would sting her poor little bum !


Strong salt would but the same strength as tears and so on might not


----------



## Anayababy (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope she will be ok...


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Wonder of oilatum in the water would help, it cleanses and moisturizers x 
Good luck tomorrow and prayers for a proper poop soon xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> It's not being applied to her skin, we add a squirt to a big bowl of water and use the water but if water alone would be better we can do that?


I'm guessing you were advised to use the hibiscrub (obviously VERY diluted) as it is anti-bacterial as far as I know. We use it constantly with the horses even if they have cuts where they have been kicked. I know what you're saying tho'...she is so small and unwell that you need to double-check everything.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Has she had subcutaneous fluids?


Yes she has


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's had hardly any diarrhoea overnight on just electrolytes, she's still straining to go a lot there is just nothing coming. We are reintroducing kitten replacement milk in an hour but keeping her off food. Hopwfully we can see a weight gain today as she tolerates the milk quite well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is good news - lets hope it continues with the milk.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

@Paddypaws The bits you sent have arrived today, thank you very much!

So just to check I've got all this right.

The taurine powder gets sprinkled on her food. Should I be adding it to her milk while she's not eating or start using it once she's eating?

The s. boulaedii is a pro-biotic again to add to food.

The bentanite clay is for when she's older / bigger.

And the lactade is another form of electrolyte.

Again thanks a lot, it's much appreciated!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> @Paddypaws The bits you sent have arrived today, thank you very much!
> 
> So just to check I've got all this right.
> 
> ...


I hope you will wait until she is gaining & stable on just milk replacer before using any of these goodies, or giving her anything other than milk replacer.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Has Kira had a pee yet? Glad to hear no runny bottom. She might still need to expel some more worms. xxx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Ahh such good news the diarrhoea is slowing down considerably! Sounds like taking it very slowly and doing things in small steps is working. Hope everything goes ok with your hospital visit and with the fosterer, how lucky that there is someone experienced to take care of her while you're in hospital. I love cat people! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Everything's changed again. I rang the vet this morning and basically cried down the phone saying I feel like we are letting her slowly starve to death. She's dropped more weight (I did weigh her too early) and I can feel every bone in her body. Honestly was thinking maybe it's time to let her go. 

The vet said it's time to start tube feeding her and asked me to bring her up later. Then she checked results and confirmed she has giardia. So we went straight up and her medications have been changed. 

She's put her on critical care food and was about to start showing me how to tube feed but Kira voluntarily licked the tin (just one) so she thought she'd see how she how she did with it via syringe and Kira really likes it. Apparently it smells like dog food as it's used for both and most cats don't like it so she wondered if Kira had been fed dog food previously. 

Anyway what we now have to do is make up the formula milk but using electrolyte water not plain water and then mix that with a small amount of food and syringe feed it every 2 hours. 

She said she's too old to be getting all her nutrition from just milk and that's why she's losing weight so fast but this food is really high in calories. 

She also helped me give her a bath so she's nice and clean again. 

The diarrhoea is better still in that it's thicker. It's like a thick sticky paste now that gets all over her legs and tail each time she goes. Newborn kitten poo the vet called it.

She's going back for a vitamin b injection but the vet has to order it in first. 

Kira remains alert and her bum while still sore is getting better slowly so she's making progress. It's just a case of getting her to gain weight now.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bless you what an awful ordeal you and little Kira are going through.

You could not do any more for this kitten and you are absolutely amazing. 

If Kira has had enough and its time to let her go you'll know. 

STay strong, big hugs x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank goodness, I am so pleased to hear of these latest developments RottieMummy.  What a terrible time you and Kira have been through in the last couple of days, bless you. But now it sounds as though things are moving in the right direction.  Sending loads of healing vibes to Kira.xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Healing vibes from us . Bless you both, and all the family of course.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am again in awe at your dedication!

Okay so you have a plan and a diagnosis now, that will make it easier for the fosterer and you have a supply of 'goods' for when you get her over the runny poo and can start to build her up. 

Catcoonz mentioned liquvite and I have a couple of tins in our cupboard and will pop them in the post for you if you want to PM me your address, Cody loved it when he had an upset tummy a while ago and was most miffed when he was all better and it wasn't offered any more! it is a soupy highly nutritious replacement food for cats who are ill and convalescing


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the biggest thing there is that you have a diagnosis - you can actually start treating the underlying condition, which is a HUGE step forward. Until that point you were just treading water. now you can actually start moving again!

we all have our fingers crossed for you and Kira - the fact that she showed interest in the food is great as well


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Keep eating, little Kira. 
You've done wonderful work, OP and respect to the knowledgeable forum members who've been helping this poor little mite. Hopefully she'll be on the road to recovery now.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Apparently it smells like dog food as it's used for both and most cats don't like it so she wondered if Kira had been fed dog food previously.


Most cats in my experience love AD, including the mother cat who was trying to lick it out of a kitten's mouth as I syringe fed it. I don't think it smells like cat food or dog food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Once the metronidozle to treat the giardia is in her system, probably see results after 4 days, she will start to gain weight.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I hope you will wait until she is gaining & stable on just milk replacer before using any of these goodies, or giving her anything other than milk replacer.


Agree totally @OrientalSlave, but at least OP has some supplies in now for when they are needed.
@RottieMummy yes you have listed all the supplements correctly. It seems the vet has told you to carry on with electrolytes rather than plain water so that packet should come in handy straight away. I seem to recall it being pretty expensive stuff to buy so hopefully will save you a little expense. Once Kira has turned the corner then you can check with the vet about adding probiotics to the mix and that particular type is helpful when there is bad diarrhoea. Taurine should always be dissolved in water or liquid before being given otherwise it can irritate the throat.
The bentonite can be used at a later date if needed.
The PP household is sending Kira lots of furry purry, get big and fat, vibes now that you have a clear diagnosis.
x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Paddypaws said:


> Agree totally @OrientalSlave, but at least OP has some supplies in now for when they are needed.
> @RottieMummy yes you have listed all the supplements correctly. It seems the vet has told you to carry on with electrolytes rather than plain water so that packet should come in handy straight away. I seem to recall it being pretty expensive stuff to buy so hopefully will save you a little expense. Once Kira has turned the corner then you can check with the vet about adding probiotics to the mix and that particular type is helpful when there is bad diarrhoea. Taurine should always be dissolved in water or liquid before being given otherwise it can irritate the throat.
> The bentonite can be used at a later date if needed.
> The PP household is sending Kira lots of furry purry, get big and fat, vibes now that you have a clear diagnosis.
> x


That's great thank you. The vet advised adding some taurine to syringe feed when I told her what I'd been sent as you can't give them too much. Also yes electrolyte mix isn't cheap when we go through so much of it so very handy thanks!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens do go down quickly, but the good thing is, now with the right treatment, she will pick up quickly.
Just be careful as giardia can be transmitted to children.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Phew! It's all sounding a lot better! God what a trial this is! I just know Kira will be fine and can't wait for the day that she's completely better and you can start over with a new life together. xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Hard to see because of the fluff but look at how skinny she's got. Her bones are sticking out.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

This also means you have an idea why your other cat has diarrhoea. Has the vet mentioned treating your other cat for this?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

SpringDance said:


> This also means you have an idea why your other cat has diarrhoea. Has the vet mentioned treating your other cat for this?


Yes she had stronghold in case the worms spread and is also on panacur and metronidazole as a precaution. She hasn't met Kira yet but the first day I brought her home I was swapping beds to get them used to each other.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Aw poor little thing. So many ups and downs but the new plan sounds good now you know what to treat. Fingers crossed she will start to put on weight now. Hang in there, you have done amazingly well in everything you've done to save little Kira's life and hopefully you'll begin to see results and feel some relief x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've just read this whole thread from start to finish. What a roller coaster you've been on! It sounds like you are doing all the right things. I've got everything crossed hoping that you get some improvement soon.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I've just caught up on the past day or so of posts, phew what a rollercoaster! So glad you have found a fosterer who can look after her while you're in hospital. Also pleased the diagnosis is finally through, lets hope the treatment starts to work soon...

Keep eating Kira! Sending positive vibes from me and gentle head bumps from Macavity!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> It seems the vet has told you to carry on with electrolytes rather than plain water so that packet should come in handy straight away. I seem to recall it being pretty expensive stuff to buy so hopefully will save you a little expense.


I live in Scotland and as I'm of a mature age I can get sachets of natural 'favour' oral rehydration powder free at the chemist, they do just fine.

And yes, kittens can get horribly skinny and it's not helped that they tend to keep growing. It also can take time to pick up once eating properly because they are growing as well as building a bit more substance.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> I live in Scotland and as I'm of a mature age I can get sachets of natural 'favour' oral rehydration powder free at the chemist, they do just fine.
> 
> And yes, kittens can get horribly skinny and it's not helped that they tend to keep growing. It also can take time to pick up once eating properly because they are growing as well as building a bit more substance.


Is it the same stuff? So like diarolyte but unflavoured? I will get it from the chemist I bet that's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Quite a few developments! Now you have a diagnosis and can start treating that rather than just the symptoms, and it sounds like you're fully kitted out now thanks to some very generous and lovely PF members.

Fingers crossed that she starts to put on weight once everything starts kicking in.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't know what to say, this is such a battle but don't give up. Hopefully, now you know what it is, things must get better surely. Keep fighting little Kira for your Mum xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Is it the same stuff? So like diarolyte but unflavoured? I will get it from the chemist I bet that's a lot cheaper.


It is Diarolyte, the natural flavour. As far as I can tell not all chemists carry the 'natural' flavour. I found it tastes OK when I'm well but not when I feel queasy!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good news today, I'm so pleased. Keep fighting Kira! And good luck Mummy at the hospital xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck with your operation RottieMummy, I hope you make a speedy recovery  x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased you have a diagnosis and the vets are able to treat her properly.

Great news she likes the food. Onwards and upwards little one. 

Sending YOU lots of positive wishes for your op and a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@RottieMummy Same from me too! Healing vibes for your recovery! Did you manage to get a carer for while you're in hospital? xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> @RottieMummy Same from me too! Healing vibes for your recovery! Did you manage to get a carer for while you're in hospital? xxx


I think she said she's found someone who does kitten rehab.

Good luck @RottieMummy with the op.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Glad you found out the cause of all this and hope the meds kick in quick, good luck with your op tomorrow also


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wishing you well for tomorrow. x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira has gone to the fosterer, leaving her was absolutely heartbreaking! The lady she's gone to is involved in rescue and is very experienced in hand rearing kittens and rehabilitating poorly kittens so she's in very good hands. She has her tucked up in a baby sling which Kira will love! She's going to text me later once she's settled in. She's an hour away from me but she's got all the vet details so that her vet can contact my vet if needed and my vet is on standby for the weekend just for Kira even though she's not on the out of hours rota. It's all worked out rather well. It really does feel like leaving a newborn with the amount of equipment, lists and schedules we have taken. Feels strange without her here


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

And I forgot to post these before. Kira had a bath after pooing all over herself and rolling in it earlier. It shows just how skinny she is without the fur. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

omg, you shouldn't have bathed her hun, she will chill and go back to how she was.
Why not use a damp warm flannel.

She is too fragile to be warm and cold hun x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I take it she was warmed up again quickly?

Poor little mite.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> omg, you shouldn't have bathed her hun, she will chill and go back to how she was.
> Why not use a damp warm flannel.
> 
> She is too fragile to be warm and cold hun x


The vet we saw said bath her and then wrap her in a towel straight from the dryer. Then swap that for a dry towel straight from the dryer. She was covered when we took her for feeding and we need to wash the giardia cysts off she said.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww bless she's such a little poppet . You have well deserved a rest . I hope your operation goes as planned tomorrow. Good luck x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

We had the heating on 35 for an hour beforehand so we're all sweating. Should I not have done that? I haven't been bathing her until she told me to this morning. It was hours ago now, she's been ok since. Worried now as she's not with me.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

You followed the recommendations of a professional with many years of training and experience, so, in my opinion, you did the right thing. You are an absolutely fabulous mum, no kitten could ask for better after everything you have done for wee Kira!

If their had been any issues, the foster Mum would have contacted you immediately.

Please try to stop worrying and try to get some proper rest before your operation... Kira needs you to be well too!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> We had the heating on 35 for an hour beforehand so we're all sweating. Should I not have done that? I haven't been bathing her until she told me to this morning. It was hours ago now, she's been ok since. Worried now as she's not with me.


You did just fine; bringing the room temperature up, and making certain that she dried quickly should do no harm at all, and if her condition hadn't changed in the hours before your fosterer arrived, then she's doubtless none the worse for wear - and she's also clean... something especially important in her state.

What change you've effected in Kira's health has without any doubt meant the difference between her demise and her survival; you can be immensely proud of what you've managed with her, and she's now in good hands. Relax; sit back and take a bit of time for yourself - and best of luck to-morrow. Do let us know that all went well once you've recovered a bit.

.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's done now as long as she is kept warm. Please don't stress hun just sort yourself out and get your op out the way. Kira will be fine with the fosterer! Don't worry. xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> You did just fine; bringing the room temperature up, and making certain that she dried quickly should do no harm at all, and if her condition hadn't changed in the hours before your fosterer arrived, then she's doubtless none the worse for wear - and she's also clean... something especially important in her state.
> 
> What change you've effected in Kira's health has without any doubt meant the difference between her demise and her survival; you can be immensely proud of what you've managed with her, and she's now in good hands. Relax; sit back and take a bit of time for yourself - and best of luck to-morrow. Do let us know that all went well once you've recovered a bit.
> 
> .


I will thank you. I'm getting an early night because I'm exhausted but I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Phoned the fosterer to make sure she's ok. She's fast alseep on her heat pad. I'm just a worrier. It's hard to know what to do for the best sometimes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you are caught between a rock and a hard place RottieMummy. As CC says it is very risky to bathe a young, poorly kitten, but on the other hand if Kira is covered in poo and has Giardiasis, you need to get the cysts off her fur somehow..

The precautionary measures one can take if one absolutely has to bathe a young kitten are:

1/ make the bathroom superwarm and cosy before commencing,
2/ bathe the kitten in hot water (i.e. at least as hot as you would have your own hot bath).
3/ dry the kitty in several hot towels one after the other (as your vet recommended).
4/ keep kitty in the warm bathroom until her fur is totally dry. .

NB if kitty shivers then either the room is not hot enough or the water is not hot enough.

EDIT: just seen you had the temp on 35 degrees before commencing.  That should have been fine for Kira.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to disagree but very hot water is in my view a very bad idea with small animals. Firstly it's all too easy to overheat them, secondly it brings blood to the surface which increases heat loss once out, thirdly is its really hot you could burn delicate or damaged skin.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira has eaten a tiny piece of boiled ham!!! The fosterer just sent me a photo. She's doing amazing!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

That is wonderful news! But, you need to get some sleep and rest for tomorrow....


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

cows573 said:


> That is wonderful news! But, you need to get some sleep and rest for tomorrow....


Haha I do, I feel better now that I know she's settled and has made progress .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Kira is ok.
I never meant to worry you hun, but poorly kittens chill quickly.
Use a warm flannel to wipe her down, then she won't lose body heat.
The medication will work soon, then she will make steps to gain weight. xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Please look after yourself tonight and tomorrow knowing you have done all you can for your baby. The fosterer sounds amazing, you could not have got a better person, and I love the sound of the baby sling and the ham! If you get some rest and get yourself fighting fit, you can carry on fighting for your little girl xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hope everything goes well for your operation! 
It's amazing how well Kira is doing! Can only get better now! 
I'm so happy and pleased for you. You have the whole of pet forums rooting for you both haha

Hopefully you can get some well deserved rest and feel refreshed for tomorrow. Good luck and sending lots of positive thoughts.
Jaspers got his paws crossed for a speedy recovery for you both :Cat
Xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Hope all goes well with you tomorrow, RottieMummy. Kira is in very good hands, I'm sure.
Keep building up your strength little one!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just caught up with the latest, very glad to hear you've got a diagnosis & a treatment plan in place. I hope your op goes well & you take this opportunity to have a rest yourself & catch up on some sleep x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sorry to disagree but very hot water is in my view a very bad idea with small animals. Firstly it's all too easy to overheat them, secondly it brings blood to the surface which increases heat loss once out, thirdly is its really hot you could burn delicate or damaged skin.


Not _*"very" *_hot water, but hot as opposed to warm. (I suppose depends how hot you have your bath, but I don't have mine very hot). Some people bathe cats or kittens in warm water, but it usually leads to the kitty shivering and potentially getting badly chilled.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well for your operation tomorrow. Sending positive and healing vibes for you both. 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Not _*"very" *_hot water, but hot as opposed to warm. (I suppose depends how hot you have your bath, but I don't have mine very hot). Some people bathe cats or kittens in warm water, but it usually leads to the kitty shivering and potentially getting badly chilled.


Yes surprisingly I heard that the water should be a little hotter than we would have for ourselves.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Soozi said:


> Yes surprisingly I heard that the water should be a little hotter than we would have for ourselves.


Well their body temps are hotter, so that makes sense.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ah I'm so pleased Kira's with a lovely fosterer! Also I'm glad you finally have a diagnosis!

Rest up & I hope your operation goes well & that you'll be doted on by hubby & children when you're back! 

Thinking of you all,
X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased to hear Kira has eaten a little. Good news! @RottieMummy niw try not to stress lovie and get your op out of the way Kira is in good hands. xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Although I havnt been posting I'm still following whats going on with Kira.
Hope everything goes well tomorrow x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You and Kira are on my mind. And now the foster too. xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Leaving for hospital in an hour. Kira had a good night and has remained settled, still not weed yet. Currently trying to distract myself from the nerves and wishing I could have some breakfast as I'm STARVING!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

All the best for later x


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Best wishes for today @RottieMummy you are an absolute star but it's time you had some TLC.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes well, take care of yourself x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck - praying for Kira too, what a strong little thing and what a wonderful person you are x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good news she has settled with the fosterer and that she fancied a teeny bit of ham! Sounds like she's feeling better.

Now for you!!! 

Lots of luck and swift recovery xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck today , make the most of your enforced rest and be as demanding as possible , you deserve it ! xxxx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck for today xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you. It all went well, quite comfortable at the minute. Hospital toast never tasted so good! I look like I'm 9 months pregnant though as they inflated me with gas to do the surgery. Will let you know how Kira is doing once I get discharged and have chance to speak to the fosterer.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Fantastic. I'm glad it all went well for you x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh brill it's all done glad it went well! So you had keyhole? Rest as much as you can Hun! Wish you better and look forwards to your update. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all went well today.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Glad to hear everything went well with your surgery @RottieMummy

Look after yourself and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oooh that's good news. Xx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Pleased to hear you're doing well @RottieMummy


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad all is well with both you and Kira x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

am very glad to hear your surgery has gone well! take lots of care


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so glad your operation went well. 

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you, yes keyhole. 

Kira is going from strength to strength! We've now nicknamed the fosterer the kitten whisperer. Kira has eaten a little bit of ham and had a few licks of some chicken. Only teeny tiny amounts but it's all progress in getting her to eat for herself. 

She's been taking her syringe feeds well and her diarrhoea is continuing to improve, she's had a couple of poo explosions but it's thickening up and she's going longer and longer between them. 

This critical care food has been amazing for her, since she started on that it's got better and better and she's got more energy. Still very very sleepy but loads better. And she likes it! The vet said we will keep her on that for a while and try and get her to eat it for herself and then she will move onto another when she's ready which name I've forgotten but it's a convalescent one. 

She's still drinking water voluntarily so we've definitely cracked that and SHE HAD A WEE!!!! First wee she has had in a week so she's certainly on the mend! I'm so so happy that she's doing well! 

She's coming home tomorrow and we are missing her so so much. It's very strange not having her here but a full nights sleep tonight sounds very nice, even last night was more sleep than I've had in a long time despite waking up with nerves a few times. We were tempted to get her today but I'm still exhausted from the anaesthetic and need to sleep it off. Don't want to risk sleeping through her feeds. 

The fosterer has said she can keep her longer if needs be so will see how I'm feeling tonorrow. My partner is waiting on me hand and foot, bless! But I am conscious we BOTH need a rest after a tough week so we've sent the children to their dads where they are very happy and having a nice quite relaxed day / weekend.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely update, thank you! So pleased so hear you are OK and that Kira is doing so well. Not sure if others will agree but I would consider allowing her to stay with the fosterer a day longer to get yourself some decent rest.
The fosterer does some amazing but please do take credit too - she is improving because of the hard work you have already put in. Onwards and upwards! :Happy


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I would want her back tonight as well. But, honestly, you were hitting a wall and a low. Take the gift of respite and sleep, then you can take her back again with renewed energy.

I am SO glad she's doing well now.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Thank you, yes keyhole.
> 
> Kira is going from strength to strength! We've now nicknamed the fosterer the kitten whisperer. Kira has eaten a little bit of ham and had a few licks of some chicken. Only teeny tiny amounts but it's all progress in getting her to eat for herself.
> 
> ...


All that news is amazing! I think you're doing the best thing having a full nights rest - get your energy up for the little tiny bundle of joy coming back!! 

She's going from strength to strength. No one would know that only a few days ago she was so very ill! All down to the dedication of you and your family (oh and a little from the positive vibes from pet forums too )

Glad everything went well regarding your surgery - try and rest up!

Oh and I'd milk it so your partner waits on you hand and foot for even longer 

So so pleased for you.

Ps: as much as I'd be dying with excitement to get Kira back, make sure you take as long as you need to get yourself feeling tip top! You're just as important


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Glad to hear that you and Kira are both doing well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What fantastic news for both of you!!! 

The op was quick!!! And so glad you are feeling ok after it. 

Your fosterer is doing a wonderful job...enjoy the rest tonight and perhaps take up the offer of tomorrow as well just to recharge, knowing Kira is in safe hands.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay! xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> What fantastic news for both of you!!!
> 
> The op was quick!!! And so glad you are feeling ok after it.
> 
> Your fosterer is doing a wonderful job...enjoy the rest tonight and perhaps take up the offer of tomorrow as well just to recharge, knowing Kira is in safe hands.


Yeah they were really good. I was second on the list so went down really quickly and when I came round they said once I've had something to eat, drink and weed I can go home. So being a rubbish patient I got through that asap. I hate hospitals!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Great news about Kira! I would take the extra day - you've had a terrible week and an operation - you've got to look after yourself as well as little Kira.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fantastic news for you and Kira! I would give yourself a couple of days to sleep and recover before bringing her home x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I think I will, and collect her Sunday instead. She's got a vet appointment Monday morning so as long as she's home before then there's no rush as she's happy and doing well where she is.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> I think I will, and collect her Sunday instead. She's got a vet appointment Monday morning so as long as she's home before then there's no rush as she's happy and doing well where she is.


 YOU are important too remember! X


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know how you feel, so this could be wrong advice, but a day (even at home watching a DVD) might make you feel better about his birthday. Collecting her on Sunday would allow you some time for that.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news! Glad to hear her poo is starting to firm up & she's having a go at solid food  I think it's a very good idea to leave her with the fosterer for another day, take the opportunity to relax & gather your strength again x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's surprising how long it can take to get over an anesthetic, so I think are wise to have an extra day.

Very pleased to hear how well Kira is doing, seems like the worm burden was causing a lot of her problems.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic news! I'm so glad that both of you are doing so well 

There's nothing wrong with a well earned break, especially as the lovely lady has offered. You will be in a much better position to deal with kira when you and your partner are well rested.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree you should take lovely foster mum up on her offer, give yourself another day. You will probably be stiff, sore and weepy tomorrow , just rest and demand lots of attention and pampering - goodness knows you deserve it !
Kira sounds to be doing really well now , so pleased.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would take as much rest and help as you can get.
You know Kira is doing well with her foster mum and if she is kindly offering more days help, take it.
Hope the vets go well Tuesday.
Hopefully, by then her stools will be much better. x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Great to hear she has finally had a wee.

I agree with others, perhaps it's sensible to let your angel fosterer keep her for another day whilst you get your strength back.

So glad to hear both you and her are doing ok x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

you need to build up your strength, against all the odds you have got Kira to this better position and although there is still a way to go you have done a fantastic job with all you have had to deal with these past couple of weeks

I know what you mean about hospitals, when I had my second son I was re packing my bag to leave within a couple of hours of him arriving, when a nurse tried to persuade me to stay I remember saying to her oh I cant hang around here I have a little boy at home waiting for me and an even littler boy here who needs to get home!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww so pleased to hear that you are feeling ok and so happy to hear such a positive update on Kira! Wonderful news on both counts! Please take this break to rest and recharge your batteries. Lots of healing vibes to you and Kira! xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira has been weighed and despite doing so well has dropped weight again. She's now down to 270 grams. That's despite eating well and high fat recovery food plus kitten replacement milk and not much diarrhoea. We were really expecting to see a weight gain today. 

Also managed to find Kira's litter mate, that is also in the vets extremely poorly. Have passed on the info about Kira's giardia so they can make sure they are treating for the right thing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Different scales?

Could the worms have added to her weight?

Just thinking out loud.

Is she still eating drinking as well as earlier?

Oh I do hope Kira's diagnosis will help her sibling. Poor babies.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The weight loss could easily be different scales. Remember what a sad little girl she was a few days ago and how much better she is feeling now. That must surely be your focus.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Different scales?
> 
> Could the worms have added to her weight?
> 
> ...


Good point hun. Remember she has passed a lot of worms recently. I really do hope this is the reason xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Little Kira could be a hero yet again... possibly saving her siblings life!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree about the scales! I weighed less at the Doctors than I did on my home scales! Tobe accurate you need to use the same scales.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ah I'm pleased your operation went well & that you're home recovering! Relax & recouperate, sometimes it's hard to see it when you're in the thick of it but you've had so so so much to deal with so I'd definitely take the fosterer up on an extra day, general anaesthetic can take a few days to get over & you need to look after yourself as you'll be back into it all as soon as you have little Kira back. Watch a couple of films in bed, have a few naps! Lots of water & lots of healing foods!

I wouldn't worry too much about the weight as it is most likely just different scales! I bet once you have her back at home then you'll be surprised & she'd have gained 30g or something!

night night & get a good early night...
Sleep well
X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Increase the about of critical care mixed with the milk.

With a loss of weight this much, i really don't want to say this, but i think there is more wrong than just giardia.

I'm sorry, i really want to post something positive, keep fighting Kira. xx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I was wondering if it could be the weight of the worms? would they make a difference? there did seem to be an awful lot of them from your description, and different scales as well


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm glad you're home & the op went OK, also pleased that Kira has eaten a little. Do try not to worry about the weight loss, as others have said there could be a variety of reasons for it - even the fact that she weed might contribute. Even if she has actually lost a bit, it's not going to significantly change the care she needs at this stage, just keep going with the regular feeds! I'm sure her weight will soon start to creep up now she's eating a bit again. 

I think leaving her with the lovely foster carer until Sunday (afternoon, sleep in a bit if you can) is the right choice - as the saying goes, you can't pour from an empty vessel. You all need a little respite before jumping into the battle again...


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry forgot to say, same scales I took mine to the fosterer. I told catcoons that but forgot to put it in the update here. The fosters is going to increase the food so same amount of milk but more critical care mixed in to make a thicker paste. 

I think we will have to bring her home tomorrow now as she will need to be tube fed if she loses any more weight. My vet on Thursday was really concerned and said she can't afford to lose any more as her organs will be under huge strain. 

Perhaps the worms did make her weigh more, she did have loads but even so 270 grams for a now 7 week old is severely underweight!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't give up on Kira hun.
She is fighting to stay with you.
Giardia is an awful parasite and knocks the stuffing out of even the heaviest cats, plus the worms to add to the problem.

Hopefully and increase in the critical care being high fat will get the weight on her.
It is going to be a very long and slow progress, but any weight gain in a bonus, we just don't want any more weight loss. x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes I'd have been happy even if she stayed the same weight as it's going to take a long time to get to a normal weight.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Sorry forgot to say, same scales I took mine to the fosterer. I told catcoons that but forgot to put it in the update here. The fosters is going to increase the food so same amount of milk but more critical care mixed in to make a thicker paste.
> 
> I think we will have to bring her home tomorrow now as she will need to be tube fed if she loses any more weight. My vet on Thursday was really concerned and said she can't afford to lose any more as her organs will be under huge strain.
> 
> Perhaps the worms did make her weigh more, she did have loads but even so 270 grams for a now 7 week old is severely underweight!


We have to stay positive. xxx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

it is a low weight for her age but the constant diarrhoea plus the large worm infestation would have made it difficult to gain in the way kittens usually would, these two things are almost under control now so two less things for her body to be fighting against!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, where in the country are you rottiemum?


Sorry, just seen now... Cheshire....


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Glad both you and Kira are doing well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@cows573

Just wondering if you are anywhere near Kira hun x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Have found out that the evil woman Kira came from is trying to buy pedigree kittens which she then breeds from unregistered. She already has pedigree cats and she passes the kittens she buys in off as being theirs and calls them half pedigrees. We have made a poster that we are sharing on social media. I know I can't post it here but any breeders want it sent to them in case she contacts them I'll do it by PM / email depending on what forum rules say. X


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> @cows573
> 
> Just wondering if you are anywhere near Kira hun x


An hour away she's in Wallasey.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm just thinking aloud here.
As Kira is being treated for giardia it may not be a good idea, but work with @cows573 .
Thinking a mums milk would benefit Kira.

May not be a good idea, but it might be something to consider as Fanta has milk.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> Have found out that the evil woman Kira came from is trying to buy pedigree kittens which she then breeds from unregistered. She already has pedigree cats and she passes the kittens she buys in off as being theirs and calls them half pedigrees. We have made a poster that we are sharing on social media. I know I can't post it here but any breeders want it sent to them in case she contacts them I'll do it by PM / email depending on what forum rules say. X


Don't know how feasible this is but an email to GCCF and TICA warning breeders of a potential customer?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Good idea I will do!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm in Stone in Staffordshire if I can help at all. I think I'm fairly close? I don't have experience of raising kittens, but if you need any moral support (or anything else) let me know.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I'm in Stone in Staffordshire if I can help at all. I think I'm fairly close? I don't have experience of raising kittens, but if you need any moral support (or anything else) let me know.


Thank you that's really nice. Not too far from you no. We are ok at the moment but really appreciate the offer!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, well let me know if I can be of any help. Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My idea as i thought, or didn't think, is not a good idea.
Fanta needs to recover from her spay.

Was trying to suggest the impossible and cling onto any hope.

Back to syringe feeding food, sorry.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> My idea as i thought, or didn't think, is not a good idea.
> Fanta needs to recover from her spay.
> 
> Was trying to suggest the impossible and cling onto any hope.
> ...


It was worth looking into it anyway. Nothing lost.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Apart from the food, i have no idea what else to try.
Feel so useless to you.

Thinking positive, Kira will gain weight tomorrow, and all will get better.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I will update asap. We are going to 12 hourly weigh ins now, I know it should be daily but we don't want to leave it too long to seek help if she continues to lose so in the morning hopefully we see a gain. Night and thank you for the help x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Get some rest. You know Kira is in good hands and feeding from the syringe.
Enjoy your rest otherwise you will be too tired to care for Kira when she comes home.
It is hard work.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Really sorry if this is a stupid question as I know nothing about breeding, but is it possible to "express" milk from a lactating cat? Trying to think outside the box.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Somebody else can answer that question, as i don't know the answer.
I know you can express a few drops, but enough to feed i am unsure on.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes I thought the same about expressing! Can't see how that would be easy in a cat!

Maybe tomorrow it might be worth calling around to find a willing foster mum? Nothing beats the real thing & might really stabilise her gut...

Sleep well & I hope you don't read all this until at least 10am ...

X


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Just to say my thoughts and prayers are with you and Kira.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Lol... don't think Fanta will need too long to recover from her spaying! Tried to jump up on the kitchen chair tonight at teatime, Already settled herself in her favourite spot tonight .... our bed!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh gosh this is so hard reading that she's gone downhill so quickly after we were all so pleased with how she was doing. I can't imagine actually living through it like you are. Poor Kira and poor you. Praying that she will have gained a little weight in the morning x

ETA sorry don't want to alarm anyone reading this, Kira's not gone downhill - bad choice of words, see posts below!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Kitkatslave said:


> Oh gosh this is so hard reading that she's gone downhill so quickly after we were all so pleased with how she was doing. I can't imagine actually living through it like you are. Poor Kira and poor you. Praying that she will have gained a little weight in the morning x


On the contrary - she's turned the corner, and is headed uphill. She's eaten solid food on her own for the first time, and her gastrointestinal system is beginning to recover:



RottieMummy said:


> Kira is going from strength to strength! We've now nicknamed the fosterer the kitten whisperer. Kira has eaten a little bit of ham and had a few licks of some chicken. Only teeny tiny amounts but it's all progress in getting her to eat for herself.
> 
> She's been taking her syringe feeds well and her diarrhoea is continuing to improve, she's had a couple of poo explosions but it's thickening up and she's going longer and longer between them.
> 
> ...


This is a vastly improved kitten from the one the vet virtually gave up on initially. Never count Love out; Love conquers all.

.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> On the contrary - she's turned the corner, and is headed uphill. She's eaten solid food on her own for the first time, and her gastrointestinal system is beginning to recover:
> 
> This is a vastly improved kitten from the one the vet virtually gave up on initially. Never count Love out; Love conquers all.
> 
> .


Yes of course you're absolutely right, I perhaps didn't use the right words. It was more that it was so fantastic to hear that she has been doing so well and there was the latest achievement of eating some ham and then to hear that she has lost weight rather than gained as we had all hoped. So it's perhaps not that she's gone downhill it was just the disappointment of reading that bit that got me!  What a rollercoaster its been. Fingers crossed for today's weigh in x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad you are well after your operation. Good news for Kira that she has eaten some ham. Sending lots of healing and positive vibes for you all, but mostly that Kira starts to put on weight. 


Viv xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hope things are going ok today.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Had a LOVELY long lie in this morning! 

Kira is good. Her poo is much improved and while still runny is no longer diarrhoea. She's taking her increased syringe feeds well and also drinking kitten milk. She's had another wee. Hasn't been keen on eating by herself today though. 

Her weigh in this morning is a small gain which looks positive although not technically accurate as it's not been long enough but hopefully we see an increase when she's weighed again later.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Had a LOVELY long lie in this morning!
> 
> Kira is good. Her poo is much improved and while still runny is no longer diarrhoea. She's taking her increased syringe feeds well and also drinking kitten milk. She's had another wee. Hasn't been keen on eating by herself today though.
> 
> Her weigh in this morning is a small gain which looks positive although not technically accurate as it's not been long enough but hopefully we see an increase when she's weighed again later.


It's all positive news hun! This is the main thing! So pleased you've had some rest you so deserved it. Get well soon to you and Kira! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RottieMummy said:


> Had a LOVELY long lie in this morning!
> 
> Kira is good. Her poo is much improved and while still runny is no longer diarrhoea. She's taking her increased syringe feeds well and also drinking kitten milk. She's had another wee. Hasn't been keen on eating by herself today though.
> 
> Her weigh in this morning is a small gain which looks positive although not technically accurate as it's not been long enough but hopefully we see an increase when she's weighed again later.


Really pleased to read that you have recovered well from your op yesterday as Soozi says its all positive news ,hopefully now Kira is well on the way to full health x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news I hope this means she's turning a corner.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> Had a LOVELY long lie in this morning!
> 
> Kira is good. Her poo is much improved and while still runny is no longer diarrhoea. She's taking her increased syringe feeds well and also drinking kitten milk. She's had another wee. Hasn't been keen on eating by herself today though.
> 
> Her weigh in this morning is a small gain which looks positive although not technically accurate as it's not been long enough but hopefully we see an increase when she's weighed again later.


Glad to hear you are taking things easy following your op. Try not to panic over weight fluctuations too much (easier said than done I know). When I weigh my kittens I've noticed that their weight can bob around day by day, sometimes gaining, sometimes staying the same, sometimes losing, and they weren't battling a major parasite infestation. Just so long as in the main she is steadily increasing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you had a lie in this morning and hope you are feeling better.

Wonderful news that Kira is still doing well - eating/going to the loo - all great signs. 

Fingers crossed the weight gain continues - it certainly won't be for want of trying on her part and yours and the fosterer!!!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

More good news. Kira has been happily eating the critical care food on its own and drinking the kitten milk from a bowl. Absolutely AMAZING acheivement! At the moment she is still being syringe fed alongside as she's only eating and drinking tiny amounts but hopefully she continues like this and we can start to withdraw the feeds after seeing the vet on Monday. Popped up to pets at home to stock up before her return, at £2.09 a tin it's cheaper thank buying it from the vets but it's so expensive. Clearly doing the job however! I expect we will keep her on it for a fair few weeks while she builds her strength up if the vet is happy with that.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RottieMummy said:


> More good news. Kira has been happily eating the critical care food on its own and drinking the kitten milk from a bowl. Absolutely AMAZING acheivement! At the moment she is still being syringe fed alongside as she's only eating and drinking tiny amounts but hopefully she continues like this and we can start to withdraw the feeds after seeing the vet on Monday. Popped up to pets at home to stock up before her return, at £2.09 a tin it's cheaper thank buying it from the vets but it's so expensive. Clearly doing the job however! I expect we will keep her on it for a fair few weeks while she builds her strength up if the vet is happy with that.


Yayyyyyyyyyy thanks for the lovely update  
Paws crossed the worst is over and it will be a much easier road from now on.
Well done everyone xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonderful news, clever little girl !


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

amazing news, keep on getting stronger little girly


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel you will be amazed how quickly she picks up once she starts eating properly, as long as the food doesn't upset her digestion which I suspect is very sensitive at present.

Have you checked your scales at all? Put them on a hard flat surface and weigh a pack of butter. Take it off, turn the scales off or let them turn themselves off, repeat. A pack of butter with wrapping will be slightly over 250g, this will let you see how repeatable results from your scales are.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased she is really picking up now, keep it up little Kira. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonderful news, so happy! :Happy
If Kira will be on this food for a while it will be worth looking online, which food exactly is she on? Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderful news, hopefully her appetite will get going now & you're over the worst x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Over the moon that Tiny Kira is defying all odds and seems determined to get well! Fantastic news! Happy happy! xxx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeyyy go Kira! Such fantastic news! Onwards and upwards little one! X


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I will test my scales as suggested when I get them back that's a good idea actually never thought of that! My partner is in route collecting her now so she will be home soon, I can't wait!! 

Her 24 hour weigh in was 278/279 grams so a teeny tiny gain but it's not a loss so that's positive. 

Her food is Hills a/d critical care canine/feline. The cheapest I have found it is £2.09 a tin at pets at home. It's a vet diet so wouldn't have thought many places stocked it but will keep looking!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@RottieMummy Found it at Animed Direct a bit cheaper

http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hills-prescription-diet-ad-caninefeline-wet-24x156g-can.html

xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Woo hoo! Go Kira! I am so proud of her, and of you for all that you are doing for her. You can both recuperate together


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I keep popping on to check she's still OK, so happy she's still improving!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

A lovely update! Keeping everything crossed that things continue to get better and better xxxx

I can imagine how excited you are to have her back


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

That's such a lovely update. Thank you . Xx hope your feeling ok


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

If the food is in the 156g tins you can make a saving by buying in bulk from Zooplus. 12 tins for 21.99 or 24 tins for 39.99.

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/hills_prescription/recovery/595401


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brilliant news she's starting to fend for herself.

And she isn't losing woo hoo!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh excellent news!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the links, seems cheaper bulk buying. I've got enough to last until Monday and then I'll ask the vet if she is likely to be on it long enough to buy 24/48 cans. 

I'm feeling good, horrendous horrendous pain up by shoulders/chest which google tells me is trapped wind from the inflating they do but regular pain killers are keeping it mostly at bay. Amazed at how tiny the wounds are! 

Kira can't get home fast enough at this point. Desperate to see her and really wanted to go and collect her but my partner quite rightly really banned me from coming along and ordered me to rest.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> Thanks for the links, seems cheaper bulk buying. I've got enough to last until Monday and then I'll ask the vet if she is likely to be on it long enough to buy 24/48 cans.
> 
> I'm feeling good, horrendous horrendous pain up by shoulders/chest which google tells me is trapped wind from the inflating they do but regular pain killers are keeping it mostly at bay. Amazed at how tiny the wounds are!
> 
> Kira can't get home fast enough at this point. Desperate to see her and really wanted to go and collect her but my partner quite rightly really banned me from coming along and ordered me to rest.


Not sure if you can take with your pain killers (perhaps check with pharmacy or doctor) but we used to take Remegel or similar when suffering with trapped wind on flights. I do sympathise as the pain is horrendous.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread has turned out to be a real cliffhanger; but it really sounds now as tho' Kira is finally on the mend. Hope and pray it continues until we can get picture of her eating by herself!! XX


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

@RottieMummy going off on a tangent try drinking peppermint tea, it helps ease shoulder tip pain (which is horrendous you have my sympathy) xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

claire8234 said:


> @RottieMummy going off on a tangent try drinking peppermint tea, it helps ease shoulder tip pain (which is horrendous you have my sympathy) xx


I will try that thanks. I've actually got some in.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Deep breathing can also help with that air pain from the surgery. I've had it too, a number of times. It was many years ago but that kind of pain you never forget.

Glad Kira is coming home. Wonder what she thinks of it all. xxx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

lorilu said:


> Deep breathing can also help with that air pain from the surgery. I've had it too, a number of times. It was many years ago but that kind of pain you never forget.
> 
> Glad Kira is coming home. Wonder what she thinks of it all. xxx


I just hope she hasn't felt abandoned or like she's been rehomed. We found out that the evil woman who sold her to us actually bought her from another kitten peddler so she's had at least 4 homes, I bet she's used to just being handed to someone else poor thing. She's going to get lots of cuddles when she gets home though!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sure Kira won't be feeling abandoned. On the contrary with all the love she has had from you and her foster mummy, she will just be very happy to see you. 

Viv xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful news about Kira's progress RottieMummy.  I am so, so, so, pleased. 

Hope you feel better soon. When I had that horrible trapped gas pain after being 'inflated' for medical investigations I found the main thing that helped to relieve it was my OH massaging my back quite firmly for half an hour. The gas was moved along my gut so I could expel it more easily.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Wonderful news about Kira's progress RottieMummy.  I am so, so, so, pleased.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. When I had that horrible trapped gas pain after being 'inflated' for medical investigations I found the main thing that helped to relieve it was my OH massaging my back quite firmly for half an hour. The gas was moved along my gut so I could expel if more easily.


OH yeah, that sounds great!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

You could also try the "Windeze" tablets for the trapped gas. You can just get them in supermarkets and crunch them up. Quite chalky things. I had gallstones 20 years ago which gave similar painful consequences especially after procedures to deal with it, and I swore by Windeze.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira is home!

She's very very very tired at the moment from the journey and struggled through her syringe feed. Getting her all warmed up and letting her rest and hopefully she's more alert for the midnight one. So pleased to have her back!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Bless the precious baby girl. Back with her mummy and daddy now xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww poor love a snooze and hopefully she'll perk up. It is quite late for a little one to still be up.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> View attachment 308825
> 
> 
> Kira is home!
> ...


Welcome home, Kira! You've been in our Prayers, and will continue to be.

.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww she must be tired but she'll pick up again now she's home she's such a strong little soldier! Hope your pains ease soon Hun my OH had the same thing after keyhole gall bladder removal. Loads more of the healing vibes to you both xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, look at the wee poppet, bless her.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ahhhhh pleased she's home!

Onwards & upwards now - for both of you ...

You'll look back on this & not believe that you did it!
Thank goodness little Kira has found you as a family :Happy...& you have found her for your little ray of sunshine & little miricle! I know she's far from out of the woods yet, but I have a very positive feeling & youre doing such an amazing job!

Thank goodness it's bank holiday Monday so there's no school run to think of too!

X


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

Great news! Go Kira!! Now that she back you can recover together x

I found for the shoulder pain it was best to just sit still so it didn't move so much. That pain is worse than the op itself!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

awww, she looks so tiny! come on Kira, eat up your food, you need to grow into a big strong girl


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira has taken a sudden turn for the worse. Avoiding this thread at the moment really as we are absolutely heartbroken right now and it's too painful to see how much she perked up to crash down again. I'll update with any change but she needs all those PF healing vibes more than ever right now!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have everything crossed here for you and Kira xx
I am so sorry and know how heartbreaking this is xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Vibes sent by the bucket load , love and prayers to you all. How upsetting.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh gosh no, sending positive vibes.
Xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no, all paws fervently crossed. Only....is she suffering now?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers are with your wee Kira and you again. Keep positive, she has pulled through before!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kira is at the stage where she will pass peacefully, she is in no pain.

Vets at this stage would be too traumatic for Kira, as the process of letting her go at her weight is not a nice way.

Cuddles from RM and peaceful is the right choice.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She did look very tired in the last photo. Wishing with every bone in my body that she pulls through...

But if not sleep tight little one xxxxx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Come on Kira, you've come SO far!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh god no Kira! This is devastating to hear. Desperately wishing and hoping that she pulls through and at the very least she is peaceful. Sending love and thinking of you all


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, not after coming so far. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been following but haven't posted so far. I wanted to do so now, as I realise there won't be many people still up at this time to send their thoughts and prayers for little Kira. I'm sure I speak for many people in hoping desperately for a miracle. Kisses and cuddles from everyone sweet baby. XX


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

As above, advice given has been excellent, and only been following recently. You have given it your everything, and Kira has known more love in her short life so far than many adult cats could only dream of. 

I'm praying for a miracle. If it's not to be, then you must have no regrets. Only regret not trying, never regret trying and failing.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending love and positive prayers to you all there xx


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira is still fighting.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

RottieMummy said:


> Kira is still fighting.


xxxxx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending lots of love and strength xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the PF vibes this morning for little Kira. Praying for a miracle XX


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and Kira - hoping for a miracle


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Topping up healing and positive vibes for Kira hugs for you and your family. I am praying she gets stronger.

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sad to read this, she certainly is a fighter so pray there will a change for the better xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending all the positive vibes for Kira, I really hope she picks up today x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

She's still here but there is no change.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also thinking of you and Kira xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My thoughts are with you all. Keep going little one


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't stop thinking of you
XxXx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Sending healing vibes. XX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up those positive healing vibes xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

i have everything crossed for you and kira xxx


----------



## Anayababy (Apr 18, 2017)

ive been regularly coming here to see updates about kira... Hope she gets better...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sending more healing vibes too. I am still praying for you both! This is not so good news. xxx I am lost for words. xxx


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

RottieMummy said:


> She's still here but there is no change.


Thinking of you and your family with hope for a miracle xxx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

So sad to hear this xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was dreading checking this morning and amazed she is still fighting. Willing her to pull through with every positive thought there can be.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I was dreading checking this morning and amazed she is still fighting. Willing her to pull through with every positive thought there can be.


Me too!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sending huge positive vibes and really hoping Kira pulls through xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Where there's life, there's hope. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes for little Kira, bless her xx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

More vibes from me and Neville. Hope she's ok x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's just so unfair; I do hope there will be an improvement. She does look poorly on the photo. XX


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

So sad but still hoping.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Willing Kira to gain strength with every ounce of my body.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You and Kira and your family are always on my mind. x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Topping up the vibes xx just keep cuddling her xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I keep checking here & hoping for improvement 
Topping up the PF get well vibes x


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Kira sadly passed away. She didn't regain consciousness and despite the vet taking her and desperately trying to save her just as we were struggling to make the decision to let her go she made it herself.

We are beyond heartbroken. Thank you everyone for all your support, advice and well wishes. And catcoons who on more than one occasion sat up advising me on what to do to and how to help her, I'll be forever grateful!

RIP my darling Kira x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so sorry. I'm no good with words but I admire your strength and determination.

Sending love, strength and wishes to you.

R.I.P little Kira, little fighter.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She battled so hard. RIP Kira. 

I hope that the scum who caused this can be dealt with


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I am so sad and sorry to hear you news. My heart goes out to you. 

Nature can be incredibly cruel sometimes and she looked so poorly yesterday. 

I am glad she is finally asleep and in peace. 

She will have gone knowing she was loved dearly and she will live forever in your heart and ours. 

RIP darling xxxxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry. You really couldn't have tried any harder or done any more. Hugs x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How incredibly sad, I am so sorry she couldn't manage to keep going. At least she is now out of pain and running free


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rest in peace beautiful Kira xx play at Rainbow Bridge xx

Hugs to you hun xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Devastated . She was so loved , not just by you but most of PF. xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My heart breaks for you and your family. Precious Baby Kira is at peace. Whole and happy and romping while she waits for you. xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I'm so sorry, so sad.
You did everything you could for her.
Sending you huge hugs
Run free at the bridge sweet Kira xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

There are no words..............so very sorry.
Run free in the sunshine Kira xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh it's just not fair I can hardly swallow choking back tears for Kira and for you. We must take comfort that she will not have to suffer and she was so loved. Please look after yourself. Much love and hugs being sent lovie. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@catcoonz I knew you were there for both Kira and rottiemummy I can't thank you enough for kindness to others. Huge hug for you. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm very sorry  kira is at peace now xx

You did everything, and more, that you could and she left this earth knowing how much she was loved. Take care xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Absolutely devastated for you  I'm so sorry 

Run free Kira xx


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry ;( I'm in tears with you


----------



## Redseraphim (Apr 24, 2017)

This is heartbreaking, I am so sorry for your loss x Your little baby was so beautiful and you were an amazing Mumma to her, sending love to you and your family
RIP little angel xxx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

So very very sorry  x


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Devastated . She was so loved , not just by you but most of PF. xxx


She was Loved; no question about it. I'm so very sorry to hear that she's gone on - no doubt called away to be with her Brothers and Sisters - but that beautiful girl will be remembered, and will Live in a great many Hearts here.

My sincere condolences to you, rottiemummy, and to your Partner; you did everything in your power to keep her here; God simply had other plans for her. Sleep, little Kira.

.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh I'm so so so sad & sorry to hear this ...

Myslef, my Children & my partner are all so sad to hear about poor little Kira...my girls are crying for poor Kira 

Gosh, im so sorry, at least she spent her short time with you being completely loved & cared for greatly.

You must all feel utterly devastated...

She put up a great fight...& you were all amazing, you really couldn't have given her any more wonderful care & love....


Our hearts go out to you

Love & hugs XxXxXxXx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

This was not what I was hoping to find when I checked in  She passed having known incredible love, and I'm so sorry that all of that love and care wasn't enough to save her. 

Sleep tight, little Kira, you touched the world more than you can ever know xxx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I am so very very sorry @RottieMummy

I can only say that at least in her short life Kira found someone who loved her and fought for her as hard as anyone could.

RIP little one xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh no, how utterly heartbreaking.

I was so hoping she would pull through. In tears writing this.

RIP beauty. So sad


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. You did everything you could for Kira. Run free at rainbow bridge sweet girl. Big hugs for you and your family.










Viv xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

:'( in tears here for you and little kira, i am sorry she couldnt be saved but grateful she had an amazing family round who did whatever they could RIP little one


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so very sorry 

RIP baby girl, sleep tight sweet dreams xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Having fought battles for tiny lives only to lose them I truly understand all of the heartache and pain. Please take care of yourself @RottieMummy as you are still recovering yourself. Rest in peace tiny angel xxx
If love was enough our little fighters would live forever xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So, so sorry for your loss - little Kira was so loved and you did everything you could. You must be heartbroken - hugs to you and your family.

Rest in peace sweet Kira.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry she only had a short life but it was one filled with love. You did all you could. Run free little Kira x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can only echo what has already been said. You and Kira tried your very best and neither could have done any more.
RIP angel Kira, run free and restored at the bridge with the butterflies. Huge hugs XX


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Devastated. Poor poor little Kira, and sending thoughts and hugs to you. You did all you could, Kira was so lucky to have found you. So sad, I really thought she'd make it, sleep tight beautiful Kira


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Heartbroken for you and your family and for poor Kira who truly fought so bravely. You have shown amazing strength and tried so hard.

Rest in peace sweet Kira xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I forgot to say a huge thank you to every single one of the forum members that offered support and love on this thread. You are all truly beautiful people and make this forum so special.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm so sorry.

I'm another one crying for a family I've never met over a kitten I've been thinking about daily who I've also never met.

You did so much for her and she will know she was loved until the end.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, no, no. That poor, beautiful baby girl. The word "sorry" can't even begin to cover it.

I'm not religious, and I don't believe in karma, but I just hope with every fibre of my being that the monster who was responsible for this suffering gets stricken with some terrible illness herself and experiences a microcosm of what Kira and countless others went through.

The only light in this bleak situation is the pure goodness of you and your family, and people such as those on this forum who have been moved by Kira's plight and done all they can to provide help and support. I have to hang onto the belief that there are far more people like that around, who vastly outnumber the monsters who revel in profiteering from death and misery, and will stand up and call them out.

RIP beautiful angel, you have been so loved xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, no, no. That poor, beautiful baby girl. The word "sorry" can't even begin to cover it.
> 
> I'm not religious, and I don't believe in karma, but I just hope with every fibre of my being that the monster who was responsible for this suffering gets stricken with some terrible illness herself and experiences a microcosm of what Kira and countless others went through.
> 
> ...


Pure unadulterated evil Hun. What goes around comes around! She will get her comeuppance for needlessly ruining the lives of so many. I'm sickened by such scum. Sorry I know it's not the time of place but can't help vent my anger.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so sorry, what a heart breaking thing you have all gone through. Kira could not have been loved more and you could not have done more for her. She is at peace and doesnt have to fight any more. Sleep tight little one

XXxx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

So sorry


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so so sorry to read about Kira, its such a heartbreak. No one could have tried harder to save her but sometimes the battle just can't be won with little ones. At least in her short life, she was so loved by you and your family and so many other people. Sweet dreams dear Kira xx

_"If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever"_


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sleep tight baby girl xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Words cannot adequately express how sorry I am to hear this. She fought bravely and you were amazing to have done all you did to try and help her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RM has asked if the thread could be closed now please.

She appreciates all the kind messages but completely heartbroken.

@lymorelynn @SusieRainbow


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Im heartbroken for you . You did everything you possibly could .as someone who also got a poorly kitten from a byb I know how quickly they steel your heart . Your a fab kitty mum . I hope you have much much better luck in future . Xx thinking of you xx
Sorry I posted not reading to the end . X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Such a sad turn of events. You should be so very proud af all you have done for this little girl. You have been so kind and so dignified despite all the difficulties you have faced. Her life was short but at the end she will have felt loved and that is all that matters now. 

I feel so angry that the powers that be cannot or is it won't, stop people selling little, innocent animals in such a cold and callous way, its evil.

You know we are all thinking of both you and your family. So take heart in that and be kind to yourself because you truly deserve some happiness now. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> RM has asked if the thread could be closed now please.
> 
> She appreciates all the kind messages but completely heartbroken.
> 
> @lymorelynn @SusieRainbow


Totally understandable. They will all be in our thoughts xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry Like @idris I had not read to the end x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closed at Rottie mum's request. I know she fiully appreciates our love , thoughts and sympathy.


----------

